# Sawtroll



## blsnelling (Nov 25, 2009)

So why is Sawtroll catching so much negative crap lately? So he like his saw specs, majors on power to weight ratios, and has his favorite saws. Whether you agree with his opinion or not, he certainly hasn't done anything to deserve the snide remarks he seems to be catching all the time. Who cares if he hasn't run his saws a lot? The specs he provides are accurate to their source and IMHO are an asset to AS. Besides, what's an old fart that lost the love of his life recently supposed to do with his time? Cut the guy a break. Troll, you're welcome to throw your specs in any of my threads!


----------



## Chaz1 (Nov 25, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> So why is Sawtroll catching so much negative crap lately? So he like his saw specs, majors on power to weight ratios, and has his favorite saws. Whether you agree with his opinion or not, he certainly hasn't done anything to deserve the snide remarks he seems to be catching all the time. Who cares if he hasn't run his saws a lot? The specs he provides are accurate to their source and IMHO are an asset to AS. Besides, what's an old fart that lost the love of his life recently supposed to do with his time? Cut the guy a break. Troll, you're welcome to throw your specs in any of my threads!



Times 10!!! Thanks Brad. Someone needed to send a shot over the heads of the wolves!:yourock:


----------



## matt9923 (Nov 25, 2009)

I appreciate Sawtroll, i give him some S### once in a while but its in fun. 
Good post Brad


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Nov 25, 2009)

SawTroll, what a name. I give him heck, he gives me heck. I'd be happy to drink a beer or saw with him. If everyone agreed here, that would be boring.


----------



## bigbadbob (Nov 25, 2009)

He is a good guy and always has a wealth of very good/friendly information, lets not force him away with negative things. 

Bob


----------



## Freehand (Nov 25, 2009)

Sawtroll is alright by me....good people.


----------



## blsnelling (Nov 25, 2009)

Let the trash talk fly. That's all done in good fun. It's just those post made with animosity that I've found bothersome lately. I enjoy talking trash as well. Don't take me wrong there.


----------



## MofoG23 (Nov 25, 2009)

I'm pretty new to the site but really enjoy the information he shares.


----------



## Rookie1 (Nov 25, 2009)

I guess I havent been surfing AS hard enough. I didnt know he was being messed with. He has my respect.


----------



## matt9923 (Nov 25, 2009)

was it the chainsaw market thread?


----------



## almondgt (Nov 25, 2009)

Sawtroll is REPITITIOUS at times. Thank goodness because my memory sucks!

JONSERED:chainsawguy:


----------



## belgian (Nov 25, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> So why is Sawtroll catching so much negative crap lately?



probably because he sometimes talks too much....


----------



## blsnelling (Nov 25, 2009)

almondgt said:


> Sawtroll is REPITITIOUS at times.



That he is I'll give you that one. But someone's got to carry the torch, lol.


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Nov 25, 2009)

almondgt said:


> Sawtroll is REPITITIOUS at times.



The all mighty 346 came to my mind when I read this.


----------



## 1947wdx (Nov 25, 2009)

I agree with others. I appreciate ST's efforts and am glad he's here. Poking fun is OK now and then and we all do it. Let's try to keep it in that realm shall we? Great post Brad...


----------



## almondgt (Nov 25, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> So why is Sawtroll catching so much negative crap lately? So he like his saw specs, majors on power to weight ratios, and has his favorite saws. Whether you agree with his opinion or not, he certainly hasn't done anything to deserve the snide remarks he seems to be catching all the time. Who cares if he hasn't run his saws a lot? The specs he provides are accurate to their source and IMHO are an asset to AS. Besides, what's an old fart that lost the love of his life recently supposed to do with his time? Cut the guy a break. Troll, you're welcome to throw your specs in any of my threads!



Just like Brad always trying to save the world and all the saws in it! My advice, try a Jonsered saw...........


JONSERED:chainsawguy:


----------



## Termite (Nov 25, 2009)

I sent him a PM the other day telling him he was correct about something!!! 
I hate it when things get really nasty on AS.


----------



## matt9923 (Nov 25, 2009)

almondgt said:


> Just like Brad always trying to save the world and all the saws in it! My advice, try a Jonsered saw...........
> 
> 
> JONSERED:chainsawguy:



Jonsered sucks!


----------



## Freehand (Nov 25, 2009)

:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## almondgt (Nov 25, 2009)

matt9923 said:


> Jonsered sucks!



You Suck


----------



## matt9923 (Nov 25, 2009)

almondgt said:


> You Suck



Not as much as you!


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Nov 25, 2009)

freehandslabber said:


> :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:



I saved that to my cpu and will use it next time he mouths off. Thanks!:rockn:


----------



## almondgt (Nov 25, 2009)

matt9923 said:


> Not as much as you!



We all suck, but I like Jonsered

REPITITIOUSREPITITIOUSREPITITIOUSREPITITIOUSREPITITIOUSREPITITIOUSREPITITIOUSv :biggrinbounce2:

REPITITIOUSREPITITIOUSREPITITIOUSREPITITIOUSvvv
:chainsawguy:

BRAD SUCKS..................................................................


JUST JOKING


----------



## matt9923 (Nov 25, 2009)

almondgt said:


> We all suck, but I like Jonsered
> 
> REPITITIOUSREPITITIOUSREPITITIOUSREPITITIOUSREPITITIOUSREPITITIOUSREPITITIOUSv :biggrinbounce2:
> 
> ...



All i got out of that is you owe me some rep.


----------



## almondgt (Nov 25, 2009)

matt9923 said:


> All i got out of that is you owe me some rep.



You got one! How do I do it? never sent one before...............Do I have rep I can send?

JONSERED :chainsawguy:


----------



## blsnelling (Nov 25, 2009)

freehandslabber said:


> :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:



That's hillarioius I love the good clean trash talking fun!


----------



## blsnelling (Nov 25, 2009)

almondgt said:


> Just like Brad always trying to save the world and all the saws in it! My advice, try a Jonsered saw...........
> 
> 
> JONSERED:chainsawguy:



I'll take mine in orange with angled handles


----------



## 1947wdx (Nov 25, 2009)

almondgt said:


> JONSERED:chainsawguy:





matt9923 said:


> Jonsered sucks!





almondgt said:


> You Suck





matt9923 said:


> Not as much as you!



OK kids... Go to your rooms.  You can come back and play when you have calmed down... :chainsawguy:


----------



## 1947wdx (Nov 25, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> I'll take mine in orange with angled handles



I have both, but prefer the red!


----------



## oldsaw (Nov 25, 2009)

Hey, you messa with Sawtroll, I messa with you. That's a nice pair of thumbs you have there, be a shame if they came up missing.....a bit attached to them I see.

Read that in the best mafioso accent you can come up with. With Andy on sabbatical, he's the best resource we've got on miscellaneous crap and an overall nice guy, for a troll, that is.


----------



## almondgt (Nov 25, 2009)

Help me out guys, I need to send that rep to Matt and get outta this thread, quick. 

JONSERED DOESN'T SUCK

:chainsawguy:


REP SENT 
HAVE A GREAT DAY matt


----------



## Fastcast (Nov 25, 2009)

2000ssm6 said:


> SawTroll, what a name. I give him heck, he gives me heck. I'd be happy to drink a beer or saw with him. *If everyone agreed here, that would be boring*.



 :agree2: 

Some of the ladies here need to grow a set....How about we just castrate this place so no one hurts somebodies feelings. :censored: 

Such is life!


----------



## Scandy14 (Nov 25, 2009)

Don't you guys know "suck" isn't politically correct? It's "blowing in reverse"..........LOL

On one of the other forums that I frequent, the moderator banned the word "suck", so they came up with an alternative, "blowing in reverse".


----------



## Chaz1 (Nov 25, 2009)

almondgt said:


> Help me out guys, I need to send that rep to Matt and get outta this thread, quick.
> 
> JONSERED DOESN'T SUCK
> 
> :chainsawguy:



Check the icons under Matt's name. You'll find one to send some rep.


----------



## farmking (Nov 25, 2009)

2000ssm6 said:


> The all mighty 346 came to my mind when I read this.



I was thinking 361 myself... One things for sure he really knows his saws! Your the man troll


----------



## matt9923 (Nov 25, 2009)

almondgt said:


> You got one! How do I do it? never sent one before...............Do I have rep I can send?
> 
> JONSERED :chainsawguy:



look under my avatar there is a online/offline light then a rep scale (click it) and a report post button. 

Ill hit ya when i'm reloaded. you get 5 every 24 hour.


----------



## trimmmed (Nov 25, 2009)

Damn, when I see this many guys lined up on a thread in the middle of the day, I figured there must be a fight or something.

Only thing I can say is this sawtroll guy needs to quit being so bashful and make a post or two (or 25k lol)


----------



## matt9923 (Nov 25, 2009)

1947wdx said:


> OK kids... Go to your rooms.  You can come back and play when you have calmed down... :chainsawguy:



yes dad.... 

Jonsered "blows in reverse"!


----------



## Gologit (Nov 25, 2009)

bigbadbob said:


> He is a good guy and always has a wealth of very good/friendly information, lets not force him away with negative things.
> 
> Bob



Well said. Saw Troll is one of the best people here.


----------



## J.W Younger (Nov 25, 2009)

anyone that hates heavy underpowered saws cant be all bad.
you da man sawtroll


----------



## blsnelling (Nov 25, 2009)

Sawtroll, we agree to be nice on one condition...that you concede that the 290 is a good value for the homeowner that needs dealer support.


----------



## barneyrb (Nov 25, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> Sawtroll, we agree to be nice on one condition...that you concede that the 290 is a good value for the homeowner that needs dealer support.



You've gone and done it now, he can't resist that comment and you gonna get both barrells.....


----------



## J.W Younger (Nov 25, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> Sawtroll, we agree to be nice on one condition...that you concede that the 290 is a good value for the homeowner that needs dealer support.


and that the 5100 doesnt allways lose to the 346 reguardless of b/c set up


----------



## matt9923 (Nov 25, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> Sawtroll, we agree to be nice on one condition...that you concede that the 290 is a good value for the homeowner that needs dealer support.



No, my Home Depot puke red saw is 10x better!


----------



## Fastcast (Nov 25, 2009)

joatmon said:


> Fast,
> 
> You go first and give us a full report. In the interest of balance and fairness, you're second Niko.
> 
> ole joat



Hey ole Goat ....That's not going to happen. Already had that talk with the wife, years ago. She went an got the snip, for the record...How about you lineup the herd and lead the pack while your at it.


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (Nov 25, 2009)

Why would anybody want to pick on this cute little guy...
















































Oh, I mean this grumping looking old thing...LOL

Sorry Niko, You know we love you...Hope the years end and start of the next brings new happiness in your life...Witchy will always be w/ you in your heart and memories...


----------



## woodbooga (Nov 25, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> Sawtroll, we agree to be nice on one condition...that you concede that the 290 is a good value for the homeowner that needs dealer support.





Never. That'd be appeasement. He's a student of history and knows you can't cede an inch. First you compromise on the Sudetenland. Next thing it's all of Austria. And you know the rest of the story...


----------



## FATGUY (Nov 25, 2009)

there's not a member on here that hasn't been taught something by SawTroll TY Nikko!!


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Nov 25, 2009)

ST is the man. I have learned a ton of useful info from him. People are just jealous and envious.... He has what they want. People hate what they can't / don't have. 

Rock on ST, it's obvious there's a bunch here that still dig ya. 


:rockn:


----------



## Fastcast (Nov 25, 2009)

outdoorlivin247 said:


>



Hell, the can of borg is almost as long as that bar.


----------



## Fastcast (Nov 25, 2009)

WoodChucker81 said:


> Rock on ST, it's obvious there's a bunch here that still dig ya.
> 
> 
> :rockn:



No doubt. :notrolls2:


----------



## smilin possum (Nov 25, 2009)

Hey you guys need to let up on Saw Troll I've always liked his info he knows his stuff. 
Troll if these guys keep giving you crap let us know and The Gold Hill Mafia will load up and pay them a visit for you. Most of um are on our side of the pond. It may take us a day or ten to get to um but the'll know we was there. We'll put pickle juice in there saw mix and Stihl all there chains.
Keep posting my friend and keep the old chin up.


----------



## woodshed (Nov 25, 2009)

> there's not a member on here that hasn't been taught something by SawTroll



Very true. I feel alot of the flak is more fanboy brand fighting than anything else. Looking at you 04Ultra. opcorn:

Scott


----------



## FATGUY (Nov 25, 2009)

woodbooga said:


> Never. That'd be appeasement. He's a student of history and knows you can't cede an inch. First you compromise on the Sudetenland. Next thing it's all of Austria. And you know the rest of the story...


ROFLMAO!!
L I N K


----------



## Freehand (Nov 25, 2009)

There's a site for everything.......


----------



## jburlingham (Nov 25, 2009)

I would personally never give Sawtroll any crap, he has taught many of us many things (especially me). On top of his huge knowledge base he is and has been a genuine nice guy. He has given me advice and has in general help people on here.

Sawtroll Ive got your back


----------



## jburlingham (Nov 25, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> Sawtroll, we agree to be nice on one condition...that you concede that* the 290 is a good value for the homeowner that needs dealer support*.



That is very accurate, the 290 is a great saw for someone that would have normally bought a wildthing or homelite, etc.


----------



## Taxmantoo (Nov 25, 2009)

FATGUY said:


> ROFLMAO!!
> L I N K




Nik, if you could combine Leonardo or Hitler's mustache with Elmer's combover, you'd have the ultimate Kitler:

Hitler:



(yes, that's the cat's name)

Leonardo:





Elmer:


----------



## cjcocn (Nov 25, 2009)

FATGUY said:


> there's not a member on here that hasn't been taught something by SawTroll TY Nikko!!



yep

I always look forward to the information that he posts and have a lot of respect for him.


----------



## superfire (Nov 25, 2009)

*tisk tisk*

respect your elders now jr, taint nice to insult them speakin of the Head Troll where for art thou Mr Saw Troll is very well informed the saddest day I remember the day that he let us all know that the love of his life past on the next world a saw is just a tool if it does what it is intend to do then great if does not do it it gets modified or replaced. sawz are like clothing there is different for colors stylez for different folks.



:newbie:

:chainsawguy:


----------



## woodbooga (Nov 25, 2009)

freehandslabber said:


> There's a site for everything.......



Now we just need a site for cats that look like Sawtroll!


----------



## THALL10326 (Nov 25, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> So why is Sawtroll catching so much negative crap lately? So he like his saw specs, majors on power to weight ratios, and has his favorite saws. Whether you agree with his opinion or not, he certainly hasn't done anything to deserve the *snide remarks* he seems to be catching all the time. Who cares if he hasn't run his saws a lot? The specs he provides are accurate to their source and IMHO are an asset to AS. Besides, what's an old fart that lost the love of his life recently supposed to do with his time? Cut the guy a break. Troll, you're welcome to throw your specs in any of my threads!



Hope your not referring to me about snide remarks to Sawtroll. I don't snide the old geezer, I fuss with him outright,LOL Sawtroll and me have gotton into many many disagreements about saws and such but I don't think he holds a mean word toward me and I surely don't hold anything toward him. So unless I'm missing something here what are you referring to Brad? Where is all the flack and snide comments coming from???????


----------



## bama (Nov 25, 2009)

Rookie1 said:


> I guess I havent been surfing AS hard enough. I didnt know he was being messed with. He has my respect.



+1 to the 100th power


I didn't realize some were getting nasty. No call for that. I am totally with Brad on this one.


----------



## matt9923 (Nov 25, 2009)

woodbooga said:


> Now we just need a site for cats that look like Sawtroll!


----------



## blsnelling (Nov 25, 2009)

THALL10326 said:


> Hope your not referring to me about snide remarks to Sawtroll. I don't snide the old geezer, I fuss with him outright,LOL Sawtroll and me have gotton into many many disagreements about saws and such but I don't think he holds a mean word toward me and I surely don't hold anything toward him. So unless I'm missing something here what are you referring to Brad? Where is all the flack and snide comments coming from???????



If the shoe doesn't fit, don't wear it It was just a general comment based on numerous posts I've seen.


----------



## Fastcast (Nov 25, 2009)

THALL10326 said:


> Hope your not referring to me about snide remarks to Sawtroll. I don't snide the old geezer, I fuss with him outright,LOL Sawtroll and me have gotton into many many disagreements about saws and such but I don't think he holds a mean word toward me and I surely don't hold anything toward him. So unless I'm missing something here what are you referring to Brad? Where is all the flack and snide comments coming from???????



IT'S ALL YOUR FAULT Tommy!


----------



## woodbooga (Nov 25, 2009)

woodbooga said:


> Now we just need a site for cats that look like Sawtroll!





matt9923 said:


>



Whelp, with that the internet is now complete. Someone call al gore and tell him we can shut her down and move onto the next.

BTW...I noticed that this was part of the image url: mainetoday.com

For some reason, this hardly surprises me in the least.


----------



## joatmon (Nov 25, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> If the shoe doesn't fit, don't wear it It was just a general comment based on numerous posts I've seen.



Brad,

Your innuendo is not helpful. Why not call attention to this when and where it happens? Care to name these numerous posts?

ole joat


----------



## blsnelling (Nov 25, 2009)

joatmon said:


> Brad,
> 
> Your innuendo is not helpful. Why not call attention to this when and where it happens? Care to name these numerous posts?
> 
> ole joat



I don't care to do that. I feel a general message is less offensive, and therefore more productive. *I'm not accusing Tom in the least.* I think you misread me there. Perhaps I should have made that clearer.


----------



## joatmon (Nov 25, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> I don't care to do that. I feel a general message is less offensive, and therefore more productive. *I'm not accusing Tom in the least.*



Brad,

So, is it me? We going to keep guessing 42,912 times? This and your:



blsnelling said:


> I realize they're not all bad apples. But the *few there are, spoil the barrel*. And I'm not here to bicker.



comment leave me puzzled.

ole joat


----------



## blsnelling (Nov 25, 2009)

joatmon said:


> Brad,
> 
> So, is it me? We going to keep guessing 42,912 times?
> 
> ole joat



Seriously, I don't have a list of names for you. It's just a general feeling I've gotten over the last few weeks.


----------



## Fastcast (Nov 25, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> It was just a general comment based on numerous posts I've seen.



I guess it's time: :bang:


----------



## THALL10326 (Nov 25, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> If the shoe doesn't fit, don't wear it It was just a general comment based on numerous posts I've seen.



Duhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh thats what I was asking. I don't read all threads so I apparently missed those posts your referring to. Hell if ole Sawtroll needs a hitman I'm for hire, I like ole Troll, the orenry ole geezer, no wonder he and me get along, we're both ornery ole geezers,haha

I do know the 5100/346 debate has gone on forever and some heated exchanges have taken place. Sawtroll isn't going to budge on his perferrance for the 346 and can't say I blame him. I perfer it too but thats not taking anything away from the 5100, its just my perferance, nothing more. If thats what your referring to Brad then ok, I don't wear that shoe at all, your correct..


----------



## Freehand (Nov 25, 2009)

Just breaking the tension here fellers.....








Disclaimer:THIS POST IS NOT ACCUSING TOMMIE OF ANYTHING


----------



## bama (Nov 25, 2009)

THALL10326 said:


> Hope your not referring to me about snide remarks to Sawtroll. I don't snide the old geezer, I fuss with him outright,LOL Sawtroll and me have gotton into many many disagreements about saws and such but I don't think he holds a mean word toward me and I surely don't hold anything toward him. So unless I'm missing something here what are you referring to Brad? Where is all the flack and snide comments coming from???????



I have never read anything that I considered mean written by you, Tom. I quite like your style and the stories you share with us.


----------



## matt9923 (Nov 25, 2009)

bama said:


> I have never read anything that I considered mean written by you, Tom. I quite like your style and the stories you share with us.



ehh please, his storied suck and his "style" is even worse.


----------



## Freehand (Nov 25, 2009)

matt9923 said:


> ehh please, his storied suck and his "style" is even worse.



Them's fightin' words...


----------



## matt9923 (Nov 25, 2009)

freehandslabber said:


> Them's fightin' words...





I'm still mad my blower slipped away... damn Joat!


----------



## Fastcast (Nov 25, 2009)

matt9923 said:


> I'm still mad my blower slipped away... damn Goat!



Correction....oke:


----------



## 04ultra (Nov 25, 2009)

woodshed said:


> Very true. I feel alot of the flak is more fanboy brand fighting than anything else. Looking at you 04Ultra. opcorn:
> 
> Scott





Hmmmmmm.......I own 21 Huskys ..........Yup .............I enjoy all brands ........I even like the 029's 



Woodshed your one of the biggest brand bashers on this site ......Always bashing Stihls and Dolmars .....


----------



## matt9923 (Nov 25, 2009)

joatmon said:


> Matt,
> 
> Jump in that canoe and get on down here.
> 
> ole joat



I'm coming for ya! And i'm bringing my fiddle


----------



## THALL10326 (Nov 25, 2009)

Fastcast said:


> IT'S ALL YOUR FAULT Tommy!



It was not EYE sayth the blind man, I was not there, never been there, not going there, no those kids aren't mine no matter what she says,LOLOL


----------



## Freehand (Nov 25, 2009)

uh-oh.........I see the aforementioned troll down there......:biggrinbounce2:


----------



## matt9923 (Nov 25, 2009)

THALL10326 said:


> It was not EYE sayth the blind man, I was not there, never been there, not going there, no those kids aren't mine no matter what she says,LOLOL



This aint the Maury show.


----------



## Freehand (Nov 25, 2009)

matt9923 said:


> I'm still mad my blower slipped away... damn Joat!



Yew never won that blower,Matt....delusions of grandeur .


----------



## Fastcast (Nov 25, 2009)

04ultra said:


> Hmmmmmm.......I own 21 Huskys ..........Yup .............
> 
> 
> 
> Woodshed your one of the biggest brand bashers on this site ......



Yep, he's the epitome of the "fan boy".....Even worse than me, 2000 & Troll combined.


----------



## matt9923 (Nov 25, 2009)

freehandslabber said:


> Yew never won that blower,Matt....delusions of grandeur .



How many times do ya gotta be humiliated to understand?


----------



## THALL10326 (Nov 25, 2009)

matt9923 said:


> This aint the Maury show.



Who's Maury? Matter of fact who are you, oh wait, I know you, hows that blower of yours running on Joat's back,LOLOLOLOLOL


----------



## SawTroll (Nov 25, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> So why is Sawtroll catching so much negative crap lately? So he like his saw specs, majors on power to weight ratios, and has his favorite saws. Whether you agree with his opinion or not, he certainly hasn't done anything to deserve the snide remarks he seems to be catching all the time. Who cares if he hasn't run his saws a lot? The specs he provides are accurate to their source and IMHO are an asset to AS. Besides, what's an old fart that lost the love of his life recently supposed to do with his time? Cut the guy a break. Troll, you're welcome to throw your specs in any of my threads!





bigbadbob said:


> He is a good guy and always has a wealth of very good/friendly information, lets not force him away with negative things.
> 
> Bob



Actually there is just a very small number of members that take part in the more or less organized and somewhat hostile bashing, and it is no big deal to me.


----------



## Freehand (Nov 25, 2009)

matt9923 said:


> How many times do ya gotta be humiliated to understand?



Now you gone and done it Matt.....


----------



## belgian (Nov 25, 2009)

Hey Sawtroll, you sure got the gang going....27 viewers... looks like they are waiting for the upcoming gunfight at the OK Corrall....LOL


----------



## matt9923 (Nov 25, 2009)

THALL10326 said:


> Who's Maury? Matter of fact who are you, oh wait, I know you, hows that blower of yours running on Joat's back,LOLOLOLOLOL



Not sure if ya got that show out in the shed but its a show where people ##### about who their kids fathers are... 

funny funny funny :censored::censored:


----------



## Just Mow (Nov 25, 2009)

THALL10326 said:


> Duhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh thats what I was asking. I don't read all threads so I apparently missed those posts your referring to. Hell if ole Sawtroll needs a hitman I'm for hire, I like ole Troll, the orenry ole geezer, no wonder he and me get along, we're both ornery ole geezers,haha
> 
> I do know the 5100/346 debate has gone on forever and some heated exchanges have taken place. Sawtroll isn't going to budge on his perferrance for the 346 and can't say I blame him. I perfer it too but thats not taking anything away from the 5100, its just my perferance, nothing more. If thats what your referring to Brad then ok, I don't wear that shoe at all, your correct..



I pick on him every chance I can get. Just like a brother


----------



## stipes (Nov 25, 2009)

*Always glad to see Niko on...*

He knows info off the top of his head than I could ever learn in a lifetime,,especially me remembering anything anymore...Guess the 80's was too good to me.... 
Always appreciate him sharing as all my friends on here...


----------



## Jtheo (Nov 25, 2009)

I agree with Brad all the way.

SawTroll provides a lot of information on this forum.

Who among us does not defend their favorite brand from time to time.

Discussion makes this forum interesting. Might get boring if everyone just keeps quiet, asks no questions or makes no posts.

On the same subject, a lot of the new guys get flamed for asking "stupid" questions, and not using the search feature.

I hesitate myself, to ask some questions,if I can find an answer elsewhere.


----------



## THALL10326 (Nov 25, 2009)

Just Mow said:


> I pick on him every chance I can get. Just like a brother



Me too. Since he is way older than me I give some respect but not too much,haha


----------



## Fish (Nov 25, 2009)

THall is only mean to those customers that piss him off, otherwise he is
a "Teddy Bear".....

In the arborist community.......


----------



## Trigger-Time (Nov 25, 2009)

Holy Cow!.........Troll is a bigboy, his time here and post count should tell you that he can take it, and he can dish it back out too.......


IMO, I don't think he needs a little brother to fight his battles for him.



TT


----------



## matt9923 (Nov 25, 2009)

Jtheo said:


> On the same subject, a lot of the new guys get flamed for asking "stupid" questions, and not using the search feature.
> 
> I hesitate myself, to ask some questions,if I can find an answer elsewhere.



don't worry about it, even is something get's posted every day we will still post it again and again. or at least i will. Everyone has a different situation and therefor a different thread but something like oil, carb tuning and bars are motley covered. 
edisto made a good thread with lings to a bunch of topics. 
search "gary as a noob" and you'll find it.


----------



## SawTroll (Nov 25, 2009)

belgian said:


> Hey Sawtroll, you sure got the gang going....27 viewers... * looks like they are waiting for the upcoming gunfight at the OK Corrall....*LOL


----------



## THALL10326 (Nov 25, 2009)

Fish said:


> THall is only mean to those customers that piss him off, otherwise he is
> a "Teddy Bear".....
> 
> In the arborist community.......



Speaking of that I got into it on the phone this morning with a customer. I told him quote " thats dayumm dirty deal your trying to pull". I wasn't playing either. He was trying to beat me down on price in a way that would have gotton the man fired at the other dealer. I told him screw you, I'm not losing my job over some dayumm dirty deal like that. He called back 10 minutes later and said quote " ok, get my new saw ready" . I said thats more like it. I didn't tell him I thought he was a low life sumab-tch, I'll do that after he picks his saw up,haha

As for on here all I gots to say is this:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TXVeo7_xNsg


----------



## bitzer (Nov 25, 2009)

Whos a Sawtroll and what in the hell is a 346? Ha. Ha. 

I always respect the AS elders! Me being a baby to this site and all!


----------



## slowp (Nov 25, 2009)

And he resembles an of Norwegian Ancestry friend I used to ski with. A crazy skier. The crazy of Norwegian ancestry skier made me feel bad. He had an excellent crash, then didn't get up for a while, finally did, went to the
doctor and had broken some ribs. *Lesson*: Wait to laugh and yell "encouragement" until after the Crazy Skiers of Norwegian Ancestry get back up.


----------



## Trigger-Time (Nov 25, 2009)

joatmon said:


> Niko,
> 
> I'd like to join this organization of which you speak. You have a contact name? Are there dues?
> 
> ole joat





:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:



TT


----------



## trimmmed (Nov 25, 2009)

Trigger-Time said:


> Holy Cow!.........Troll is a bigboy, his time here and post count should tell you that he can take it, and he can dish it back out too.......
> 
> 
> IMO, I don't think he needs a little brother to fight his battles for him.
> ...



ding, ding, ding

this is the correct answer!

He has easily handled any and all ill will shown him, and handled it well.


----------



## SawTroll (Nov 25, 2009)

Fastcast said:


> Hell, the can of borg is almost as long as that bar.



LOL, that is the limbing set-up (15" with 3/8x8).



woodshed said:


> Very true. I feel alot of the flak is more fanboy brand fighting than anything else. Looking at you 04Ultra. opcorn:
> Scott



So am I, but it isn't about brands, it is about specific models!



smilin possum said:


> Hey you guys need to let up on Saw Troll I've always liked his info he knows his stuff.
> Troll if these guys keep giving you crap let us know and The Gold Hill Mafia will load up and pay them a visit for you. Most of um are on our side of the pond. It may take us a day or ten to get to um but the'll know we was there. We'll put pickle juice in there saw mix and Stihl all there chains.
> Keep posting my friend and keep the old chin up.



I now that most are on my side, but I don't approve of the "mafia" idea, and no need for it either



THALL10326 said:


> Hope your not referring to me about snide remarks to Sawtroll. I don't snide the old geezer, I fuss with him outright,LOL Sawtroll and me have gotton into many many disagreements about saws and such but I don't think he holds a mean word toward me and I surely don't hold anything toward him. So unless I'm missing something here what are you referring to Brad? Where is all the flack and snide comments coming from???????



You are absolutely right, and you sure aren't part of any "bashing problem"....



Just Mow said:


> I pick on him every chance I can get. Just like a brother


I have no problem with that, you do it in good fun! 



04ultra said:


> Hmmmmmm.......I own 21 Huskys ..........Yup .............I enjoy all brands ........I even like the 029's ....
> 
> .



Brands as such has nothing to do with it, but *you* sure has!

Once I thought that you "bashed" me in good fun, like some others, but you have turned more and more hostile - at least it looks that way! umpkin2:


----------



## woodshed (Nov 25, 2009)

Yeah, what gives 04Ultra, somebody swipe your turducken out from under you, leave you birdless and hungry on Thanksgiving eve? Leave the poor little Norwegian fellow alone already and go polish your 6(?) 5100S's. By the way, you could probably trade a few of those in for one nicer 346XP NE, way more nimble and according to Snelling more power! :sword:

Scott


----------



## 1rockinacman (Nov 25, 2009)

Thanks to SawTroll I have a 346xp, ms361 and a 372xp all with bars way to short.

The rest of the saws I have are, thanks to all of you other S.O.B.'s, and they are all to heavy and the bars way to long................

Just paying some homage to the man from north of the arctic circle.


----------



## SawTroll (Nov 25, 2009)

joatmon said:


> Niko,
> 
> I'd like to join this organization of which you speak. You have a contact name? Are there dues?
> 
> ole joat


----------



## 04ultra (Nov 25, 2009)

woodshed said:


> Yeah, what gives 04Ultra, somebody swipe your turducken out from under you, leave you birdless and hungry on Thanksgiving eve? Leave the poor little Norwegian fellow alone already and go polish your 6(?) 5100S's. By the way, you could probably trade a few of those in for one nicer 346XP NE, way more nimble and according to Snelling more power! :sword:
> 
> Scott




Sorry Scotty .......Go comb your hair ........I have owned two 346NE's and had too sell them because I have way too much invested in saws....LOL...

CAD costs plenty ...


I kept my 2153 due to the better looks........


Go polish your 029


----------



## Cedarkerf (Nov 25, 2009)

Troll just needs a 90cc saw wrap handle and 36 inch bar then hed be all right


----------



## woodshed (Nov 25, 2009)

> Thanks to SawTroll I have a 346xp, ms361 and a 372xp all with bars way to short.



That is kinda the Sawtroll starter kit, isn't it. I'm close but can't bring myself to buy a 361, too expensive and pales in comparison to a 262XP, as 04Ultra surely knows already. Don't fret Steve, I bought another brand new 372XP so I once again have way too much invested in saws for a weekend warrior. On the hunt for a nice 262XP and still don't give a hoot about 5100's.

Scott


----------



## 04ultra (Nov 25, 2009)

woodshed said:


> That is kinda the Sawtroll starter kit, isn't it. I'm close but can't bring myself to buy a 361, too expensive and pales in comparison to a 262XP, as 04Ultra surely knows already. Don't fret Steve, I bought another brand new 372XP so I once again have way too much invested in saws for a weekend warrior. On the hunt for a nice 262XP and still don't give a hoot about 5100's.
> 
> Scott








.


----------



## deeker (Nov 25, 2009)

SawTroll said:


> Actually there is just a very small number of members that take part in the more or less organized and somewhat hostile bashing, and it is no big deal to me.



A spoken word from the man himself.

Keep up the good work here, Mr. SawToll.


----------



## SawTroll (Nov 25, 2009)

Trigger-Time said:


> Holy Cow!.........Troll is a bigboy, his time here and post count should tell you that he can take it, and he can dish it back out too.......
> 
> 
> IMO, I don't think he needs a little brother to fight his battles for him.
> ...





trimmmed said:


> ding, ding, ding
> 
> this is the correct answer!
> 
> He has easily handled any and all ill will shown him, and handled it well.



:agree2:


----------



## 1rockinacman (Nov 25, 2009)

woodshed said:


> That is kinda the Sawtroll starter kit, isn't it. I'm close but can't bring myself to buy a 361, too expensive and pales in comparison to a 262XP, as 04Ultra surely knows already. Don't fret Steve, I bought another brand new 372XP so I once again have way too much invested in saws for a weekend warrior. On the hunt for a nice 262XP and still don't give a hoot about 5100's.
> 
> Scott



No sweat, I got me a nice 262xp also, great saw. I'm giving it to a life long friend this weekend who has been through a lot lately. Lost his dad and his younger brother this last year or so. He is a Husky fanatic. I can't think of a better way to pick him up.


----------



## Fastcast (Nov 25, 2009)

Fastcast said:


> Hell, the can of borg is almost as long as that bar.





SawTroll said:


> LOL, that is the limbing set-up (15" with 3/8x8)



I thought that was all you had up there (limbs) 

Ok than...and here I thought the short bar was for trimming your mustache.




Just kidding ya buddy!

BTW.....After a few cans of that borgster beer, I bet you're bathing in fuel mix and slicking that squirrel up with bar oil.


----------



## Just Mow (Nov 25, 2009)

If you don't agree with someone here....
Just tell them to go buy an Echo
That'll shut em up


----------



## Tzed250 (Nov 25, 2009)

trimmmed said:


> ding, ding, ding
> 
> this is the correct answer!
> 
> He has easily handled any and all ill will shown him, and handled it well.





SawTroll said:


> :agree2:



x1000!!!!!

Since when did one of the major players on this site need a bodyguard??

Niko knows how to dish it, and take it when it's dished. 

Waste of bandwidth....


.


----------



## Fastcast (Nov 25, 2009)

Tzed250 said:


> Waste of bandwidth....
> 
> 
> .



Maybe so but it has most definitely been a *waste of time*!


----------



## blsnelling (Nov 25, 2009)

Give it up guys. Ever heard of just trying to be a friend? That's all I'm trying to do here.


----------



## FATGUY (Nov 25, 2009)

Tzed250 said:


> x1000!!!!!
> 
> Since when did one of the major players on this site need a bodyguard??
> 
> ...



why then, are you adding to it?


----------



## blsnelling (Nov 25, 2009)

Some people would fight with a brick wall.:bang:


----------



## Kemper (Nov 25, 2009)

Tzed250 said:


> x1000!!!!!
> 
> Since when did one of the major players on this site need a bodyguard??
> 
> ...





exactly!!


----------



## Arrowhead (Nov 25, 2009)

Troll, Your wealth of knowledge is GREATLY appreciated by me. I also like the fact that your not one of them _drama junkies_, that only reply to posts if there's drama in it or if they can insult somebody. Your a straight-up chainsaw guy, and I respect that. Keep up the great work.


----------



## FATGUY (Nov 25, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> Some people would fight with a brick wall.:bang:



just so it would feel good when they stopped I guess.


----------



## blsnelling (Nov 25, 2009)

I mean, come on. You guys are turning a good will thread into a bashing party.


----------



## Trigger-Time (Nov 25, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> I mean, come on. You guys are turning a good will thread into a bashing party.




Come on, all this thread has done is stir the pot.

Then you try to pat yourself on the back.

TT


----------



## Tzed250 (Nov 25, 2009)

.


Glad to see the Ohio Chainsaw Mafia is showing up in full force. 

Some people will post about anything to draw attention to themselves. 

Maybe now someone will start a thread called "Ohio Chainsaw Mafia" and speak to the constant verbal abuse that they suffer. 

Notice I'm not the only one with this opinion. The OCM should take note of this. 


.


----------



## matt9923 (Nov 25, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> I mean, come on. You guys are turning a good will thread into a bashing party.



I'm pretty sure Sawtroll knows he has respect from most of the members, hes got mine. Hes been here long enough to be able to handle some :censored: and I know for sure he can dish out a fair amount himself.  
My definition of "Bashing" is attacking someone personally, this brand and saw model controversy keeps it exiting and that's why it never ends. I have fun talking :censored: and a lot of us do. Ill help someone when its needed but I like to laugh and have a good time. 

I understand you wanted this to be a praise thread but its not in AS nature to act like church goers.

Don't "bash" brad for sticking up for ST weather you think he should have or not, he did a good thing and it shows what kind of people we got here on AS.


----------



## joatmon (Nov 25, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> Seriously, I don't have a list of names for you. It's just a *general feeling *I've gotten over the last few weeks.





Trigger-Time said:


> Come on, all this thread has done is stir the pot.
> 
> Then you try to pat yourself on the back.
> 
> TT






Tzed250 said:


> .
> 
> 
> Glad to see the Ohio Chainsaw Mafia is showing up in full force.
> ...



I've got it! Brad could be a guest on Oprah, sit on the coach with her and share his "feelings".

Of course, Jerry Springer is a local boy. That could happen.


----------



## matt9923 (Nov 25, 2009)

joatmon said:


> I've got it! Brad could be a guest on Oprah, sit on the coach with her and share his "feelings".
> 
> Of course, Jerry Springer is a local boy. That could happen.



So you get that show in the shed?


----------



## joatmon (Nov 25, 2009)

matt9923 said:


> So you get that show in the shed?



Yep.... a pile of chainsaws and Jerry saying ..... "Who's your daddy?"


----------



## Fastcast (Nov 25, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> I mean, come on. You guys are turning a good will thread into a bashing party.



....What did you think it was going to turn into?


----------



## FATGUY (Nov 25, 2009)

Tzed250 said:


> .
> 
> 
> Glad to see the Ohio Chainsaw Mafia is showing up in full force.
> ...



If you are reffering to me, I have no affiliations with any such orginizations, nor am I aware of their existance. I will, however, stand up for a guy who started a thread to KEEP people from bashing a respected member. As for you, I think you're an ass.


----------



## lone wolf (Nov 25, 2009)

well said, sick of smart ass remarks


----------



## Fastcast (Nov 25, 2009)

FATGUY said:


> As for you, I think you're an ass.



.....It's gettin good now!.....


----------



## matt9923 (Nov 25, 2009)

FATGUY said:


> If you are reffering to me, I have no affiliations with any such orginizations, nor am I aware of their existance. I will, however, stand up for a guy who started a thread to KEEP people from bashing a respected member.  As for you, I think you're an ass.



:yourock: regardless of what happened or what the thread was about that statement in itself I agree with completely.


----------



## matt9923 (Nov 25, 2009)

opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:

It's about that time when I sit back and enjoy the show!


----------



## joatmon (Nov 25, 2009)

matt9923 said:


> :yourock: regardless of what happened or what the thread was about that statement in itself I agree with completely.



Matt,

I don't like the idea of slinging a bunch of crap on the wall and hoping a little of it sticks.

ole joat


----------



## SkippyKtm (Nov 25, 2009)

SawTroll has Been nothing but a helpful guy, I have a lot of respect for him, and appreciate his posts. WOW, this thread is already 10 pages long! That right there must tell you something.


----------



## Fastcast (Nov 25, 2009)

lone wolf said:


> well said, sick of smart ass remarks



If you just signed up in Oct. and you're already sick of smart ass remarks, you're not gonna last long here. :newbie:

Have a drink, sit back and enjoy the show.


----------



## lone wolf (Nov 25, 2009)

saw troll is a good man why anyone would bash him i don't know for sure.guess it shows weak character and pisses me off .no one likes a wise ass. heard enough from these alligator mouthed canary asses.


----------



## Bushman_269 (Nov 25, 2009)

I have no problem with SawTroll and generally find his posts on weights and such informative. Some people need to take a step back and think before hitting the reply button.


----------



## lone wolf (Nov 25, 2009)

Fastcast said:


> If you just signed up in Oct. and you're already sick of smart ass remarks, you're not gonna last long here. :newbie:
> 
> Have a drink, sit back and enjoy the show.



who ya callin newbie


----------



## blsnelling (Nov 25, 2009)

Trigger-Time said:


> Come on, all this thread has done is stir the pot.
> 
> Then you try to pat yourself on the back.
> 
> TT


You're a pathetic individual to even suggest that!



Tzed250 said:


> Glad to see the Ohio Chainsaw Mafia is showing up in full force.
> 
> Some people will post about anything to draw attention to themselves.
> 
> ...


You are no better!



Fastcast said:


> ....What did you think it was going to turn into?


Well I certainly didn't expect this! I guess I need to lower my standards of the caliber of people I thought we had on AS. If this is the kind of CRAP that going to come of this forum, then I don't care to be a part of it. *You guys are disgusting!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Teddy.Scout (Nov 25, 2009)

Snell is RIGHT!
I lay low, and have used and found Troll to have the best info(specs, ect.) opinions are nice(sometimes). BUT for me, when I need specific information and looked it up! There was the TROLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL

Trolls the MAN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lone wolf (Nov 25, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> You're a pathetic individual to even suggest that!
> 
> 
> You are no better!
> ...



wow brad your a better man than i thought you got my back 100 percent


----------



## Fastcast (Nov 25, 2009)

lone wolf said:


> who ya callin newbie



:dunno:


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (Nov 25, 2009)

*This sure has turned in to a...*


----------



## Fastcast (Nov 25, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> You're a pathetic individual to even suggest that!
> 
> 
> You are no better!
> ...




Since you saved me for last, in your rant, does that make me the best? 

Don't  Bradly!

Some people obviously can't decipher bashing from a little light hearted ribbing....good grief.


----------



## Tzed250 (Nov 25, 2009)

FATGUY said:


> If you are reffering to me, I have no affiliations with any such orginizations, nor am I aware of their existance. I will, however, stand up for a guy who started a thread to KEEP people from bashing a respected member. As for you, I think you're an ass.





I know I'm an ass.


But at least I'm not a suckass. I'll leave that up to you. 


.


----------



## Mac_Muz (Nov 25, 2009)

Saw Troll assisted me when I was new here, and many others were telling me to use the search function, which at many sites i attend don't work.

I sure was happy to have someone knowledgeable to talk with.

Kinda hard to get to know anyone in search mode if you ask me....


----------



## T-Boned (Nov 25, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> You're a pathetic individual to even suggest that!
> 
> 
> You are no better!
> ...



You are goin to run out of forums Brad.








Nice butt plug your wearing around your neck there!

Of course this thread was self serving Brad, that's your style. Dont get upset when you get called on it.


----------



## OhioGregg (Nov 25, 2009)

" heard enough from these alligator mouthed canary asses. "
---------------------------------------------------------

That is right on, Lone Wolf !!! Thats sig line material there

I agree with Brad 100%.... This stuff is just gettin rediculous, and disgusting!!

If that makes me part of the so called "Ohio chainsaw mafia" seein how thats where i'm from..so be it.

I'll go back to my seat at the back of the room and shut up now!

Gregg,


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (Nov 25, 2009)

*I can see the future...*


----------



## slinger (Nov 25, 2009)

:notrolls2:


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (Nov 25, 2009)

Now's a good time for the server to start acting up, everyone else is!!


----------



## lone wolf (Nov 25, 2009)

outdoorlivin247 said:


> *I can see the future...*



hey that could work well


----------



## stipes (Nov 25, 2009)

*Amen Gregg..*



OhioGregg said:


> " heard enough from these alligator mouthed canary asses. "
> ---------------------------------------------------------
> 
> That is right on, Lone Wolf !!! Thats sig line material there
> ...



I hate seein all the fightin back and forth...I joke and cut up,,but when it gets to be a attack on a person,,thats where it starts to not become fun anymore..


----------



## FATGUY (Nov 25, 2009)

Tzed250 said:


> I know I'm an ass.
> 
> 
> But at least I'm not a suckass. I'll leave that up to you.
> ...



Did I come after you, or you me? You are the kind that would gladly bend over (proof, the ####ty chi-com stihl 260 cylinder). You know better(you're a machinist) but put brand loyalty in front of honesty. You're a joke and an embarassment to people who ought to know better. You've had his number since that thread, now I have yours.


----------



## blsnelling (Nov 25, 2009)

Mods, please lock this thread. This is absolutely rediculous!


----------



## Trigger-Time (Nov 25, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> Mods, please lock this thread. This is absolutely rediculous!





:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::


----------



## Justsaws (Nov 25, 2009)

Fastcast said:


> I guess it's time: :bang:



Is this the Ohio chainsaw mafia? I would not have guessed that they would be that orange. Never in a million years would I have guessed that they would be that "fit".

That photo is an excellent example of why I do not join clubs.


----------



## Tzed250 (Nov 25, 2009)

FATGUY said:


> Did I come after you, or you me? You are the kind that would gladly bend over (proof, the ####ty chi-com stihl 260 cylinder). You know better(you're a machinist) but put brand loyalty in front of honesty. You're a joke and an embarassment to people who ought to know better. You've had his number since that thread, now I have yours.




You are a classic tool bag. 


.


----------



## FATGUY (Nov 25, 2009)

Tzed250 said:


> You are a classic tool bag.
> 
> 
> .



and you're a yellow bellied tool


----------



## Madsaw (Nov 25, 2009)

Well before alot of numb nuts get this locked up. I want to say this. SawTroll has been nothing but informative and helpfull in his post. I have yet to see him poke bad humor at anyone.
There has been a few that have really pushed the humor line on some of their comments to him. I have seen 4 of them so far post in this thread alone. I hate to say it but why the hell can't you all grow up and stop acting like a 2 yr olds. Didn't your folks hold you enough or something. Damn, the ones that think they know everything instead of being a smart ass be helpfully. Look what a bunch of you have done to lakeside and a few others. I know everyone has their bad days but why do you think you need to come here on AS and dump on people. Be it newbies or the ones that try to help others.
Bob


----------



## SawTroll (Nov 25, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> Mods, please lock this thread. This is absolutely rediculous!



Well, it is no hurry, you and this thread sure made my day!


----------



## Fish (Nov 25, 2009)

I have noticed some resentment of the guys from Ohio.

Probably its just because they have indoor plumbing!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Chill out guys, you are getting all worked up over nothing....

Troll is an asset to this forum, he keeps me in line from time to time....


----------



## THALL10326 (Nov 25, 2009)

*Dayummmmmmmmmmmmmmmm*

I see 26 members at the bottom of the page. Ya know if some simple questions were answered this thread wouldn't be going all crazy. I've yet to see what this thread is all about. 

Here is your openng post Brad, look closely at it and you'll see why this thread has taken the turn it has.

"So why is Sawtroll catching so much negative crap lately? So he like his saw specs, majors on power to weight ratios, and has his favorite saws. Whether you agree with his opinion or not, he certainly hasn't done anything to deserve the snide remarks he seems to be catching all the time. Who cares if he hasn't run his saws a lot? The specs he provides are accurate to their source and IMHO are an asset to AS. Besides, what's an old fart that lost the love of his life recently supposed to do with his time? Cut the guy a break. Troll, you're welcome to throw your specs in any of my threads! "

Ok, you see a pattern I gather and if you see a pattern you know the names of the snide remark makers, spit em out and lets clear the air. Sawtroll has already cleared me so I'm not worried about me. However if I'm included in your view thats fine, I do have my moments I do admit. The mistake was taking a general view without pointing out who your are referring to. Thats why this thread has gone ape. So who are these posters your referring to making all these snide remarks over and over?


----------



## THALL10326 (Nov 25, 2009)

SawTroll said:


> Well, you and this thread sure made my day!



Hush up old man and sit in the corner, dayumm it to hell I want names and Brad is gonna spit em out. Ok that was mean, you can sit on the couch with me, not to close though,LOL


----------



## GASoline71 (Nov 25, 2009)

Husqvarna sucks!!!



Just had to get that in before this gets locked...



Gary


----------



## pgg (Nov 25, 2009)

If there's one thing that gets on my goat, it's those simpering, hand-wringing, creepy, violin - playing, holier-than-thou posts that are designed first and foremost to lay guilt trips on other people. Even worse are the types who go running off peeing pants to the moderators at the first signs of trouble. Pitiful is pitiful. For krissakes SAWTROLL can look after his own ####ing self!! HTFU!!


Y'all have a nice day now.


----------



## joatmon (Nov 25, 2009)

GASoline71 said:


> Husqvarna sucks!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gary,

Just what this thread needed:

*LUBRICATION*

ole joat


----------



## Cedarkerf (Nov 25, 2009)

Well this isnt a PNW thing thread any way its the sophisticates back east:chainsawguy:


----------



## lone wolf (Nov 25, 2009)

GASoline71 said:


> Husqvarna sucks!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



can you elaborate on your qwestion because its not specific remember pal now why does husky suck?


----------



## Jacob J. (Nov 25, 2009)

SawTroll is one my favorite people ever...


----------



## SkippyKtm (Nov 25, 2009)

THALL10326 said:


> I see 26 members at the bottom of the page. Ya know if some simple questions were answered this thread wouldn't be going all crazy. I've yet to see what this thread is all about.
> 
> Here is your openng post Brad, look closely at it and you'll see why this thread has taken the turn it has.
> 
> ...



Good point Thall, I dont remember reading any attacks on SawTroll, Why would anyone want to do that anyway?


----------



## THALL10326 (Nov 25, 2009)

35 members now all waiting for names, hint hint hint...


----------



## cpr (Nov 25, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> So why is Sawtroll catching so much negative crap lately? So he like his saw specs, majors on power to weight ratios, and has his favorite saws. Whether you agree with his opinion or not, he certainly hasn't done anything to deserve the snide remarks he seems to be catching all the time. Who cares if he hasn't run his saws a lot? The specs he provides are accurate to their source and IMHO are an asset to AS. Besides, what's an old fart that lost the love of his life recently supposed to do with his time? Cut the guy a break. Troll, you're welcome to throw your specs in any of my threads!



Goes for me, too. When I first joined here, I singled him out as a guy with RELIABLE information. I'm glad he's here!


----------



## stihl sawing (Nov 25, 2009)

Sawtroll.... You just keep on doing what you've always been doing and let us rookies learn from you're vast knowledge of saws, The ones that don't like you're comments and recommedations..Well.....Let them ask Bob Villa for advice.


----------



## THALL10326 (Nov 25, 2009)

SkippyKtm said:


> Good point Thall, I dont remember reading any attacks on SawTroll, Why would anyone want to do that anyway?



He didn't say attacks, he said snide remarks. Where I live thats a rude one line comment. He's saying some members are repeatly doing that to Sawtroll, making one line rude or snide comments I assume to make a statement. I wanna know who is he referring to, thats all..


----------



## lone wolf (Nov 25, 2009)

why dont you all stop with the smart remarks and i cant believe you let gary get away with husky sucks?


----------



## Fish (Nov 25, 2009)

THALL10326 said:


> He didn't say attacks, he said snide remarks. Where I live thats a rude one line comment. He's saying some members are repeatly doing that to Sawtroll, making one line rude or snide comments I assume to make a statement. I wanna know who is he referring to, thats all..



Are you saying that he is referring to you?

I don't know, you all don't expect me to read all of this crap, do you?


----------



## stihl sawing (Nov 25, 2009)

lone wolf said:


> why dont you all stop with the smart remarks and i cant believe you let gary get away with husky sucks?


 Why....They do.lol


----------



## lone wolf (Nov 25, 2009)

stihl sawing said:


> Why....They do.lol



just wondering why no reaction from that statement


----------



## stihl sawing (Nov 25, 2009)

lone wolf said:


> just wondering why no reaction from that statement


Cause everybody knows it.


----------



## SkippyKtm (Nov 25, 2009)

THALL10326 said:


> He didn't say attacks, he said snide remarks. Where I live thats a rude one line comment. He's saying some members are repeatly doing that to Sawtroll, making one line rude or snide comments I assume to make a statement. I wanna know who is he referring to, thats all..



Thall, I'm on the same page with you, I was just interpreting a "snide remark" and "attack" to be the same thing. Its simply a matter of an individual's perception, thats all. I probably should of used "snide remark" rather than the word "attack". 
I still dont remember reading any "snide remarks" directed towards the good guy SawTroll, although I may have simply missed them. Some of the Posts I have made about my 357XP problems, he tried to help me on, and I really appreciate that. If you're reading this Saw Troll, Thanks again!!


----------



## PA Plumber (Nov 25, 2009)

Youse guys just wait.

Ole ST is going to eventually see the light and start touting the virtues of owning a STIHL!!








Maybe not.


----------



## lone wolf (Nov 25, 2009)

you think he just made that up


----------



## GASoline71 (Nov 25, 2009)

lone wolf said:


> why dont you all stop with the smart remarks and i cant believe you let gary get away with husky sucks?



LMAO... you've been here a month and already make assumptions... I like Husqvarna saws... have ran them in the woods. Just as good as any Stihl I have... some are dang near better (372 and 044... tossup!) You don't even know me mang... you just got your hackles up cuz your "what saw?" thread got walked on...

 

Gary


----------



## stihl sawing (Nov 25, 2009)

Yep and i like huskys too....i'm Just tryin to stir the pot.


----------



## lone wolf (Nov 25, 2009)

GASoline71 said:


> LMAO... you've been here a month and already make assumptions... I like Husqvarna saws... have ran them in the woods. Just as good as any Stihl I have... some are dang near better (372 and 044... tossup!) You don't even know me mang... you just got your hackles up cuz your "what saw?" thread got walked on...
> 
> 
> 
> Gary



got that right you have a need to be rude? or you think cause i been here a month your better than me whats your prob and stop with the lmao ####.


----------



## woodbooga (Nov 25, 2009)

SawTroll said:


> Well, it is no hurry, you and this thread sure made my day!



 I never knew you were so controversial. Just always reckoned you to be a nice knowledgable guy who lived amongst the Laplanders and the reindeer. Never figured you to have a dark side that would bring out the worst in folks...

...unless you're at the vangard of some Norweigan plot to destabilize American society prior to an armed invasion. Not likely but it would explain a lot.


----------



## Cedarkerf (Nov 25, 2009)

Huskies make good fire starters the plastic burns great.


----------



## PA Plumber (Nov 25, 2009)

~snip~


lone wolf said:


> got that right....



That's funny right there. I'm taking your above post as a bit of fun'n.

I even chuckled a little.


----------



## GASoline71 (Nov 25, 2009)

lone wolf said:


> got that right you have a need to be rude? or you think cause i been here a month your better than me whats your prob and stop with the lmao ####.



get over it new guy... what are you, 12? Stop takin' everything so dang serious. You wanna play... then go play... I was not rude to you at all...

...and for the record... yes... I am better than you... so nanners, I can be 12 too. LMAO

Gary


----------



## stihl sawing (Nov 25, 2009)

Cedarkerf said:


> Huskies make good fire starters the plastic burns great.


Oh My, That's gonna leave a mark.


----------



## stipes (Nov 25, 2009)

*Lol!!!*



Cedarkerf said:


> Well this isnt a PNW thing thread any way its the sophisticates back east:chainsawguy:



Yeah....people in the PNW is pretty mellow...Always wondered if it's cause of all the rain,,or havin to take prozac from all the rain...Just messin with ya.... 
We had more rain here than ya'll this year I bet!!!!


----------



## GASoline71 (Nov 25, 2009)

stipes said:


> Yeah....people in the PNW is pretty mellow...Always wondered if it's cause of all the rain,,or havin to take prozac from all the rain...Just messin with ya....
> We had more rain here than ya'll this year I bet!!!!



A lot of places get lots more rain than us... But ours just lingers in mist and fog for 8 months out of the year... 

Gary


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (Nov 25, 2009)

Cedarkerf said:


> Huskies make good fire starters the plastic burns great.





stihl sawing said:


> Oh My, That's gonna leave a mark.



Just ask Dinger...He knows all to welll...LOL


----------



## Cedarkerf (Nov 25, 2009)

stipes said:


> Yeah....people in the PNW is pretty mellow...Always wondered if it's cause of all the rain,,or havin to take prozac from all the rain...Just messin with ya....
> We had more rain here than ya'll this year I bet!!!!


Where I live averages around 80" a year prolly had a foot past week


----------



## GASoline71 (Nov 25, 2009)

Also... for record... me just big knuckledragger that no care how saw work on paper. Niko take lots of BS from knuckledragger. Niko still smile lots... take with grain of salt. Glad Niko here... make knuckledragger smile too.

Niko = friend. 

Gary


----------



## lone wolf (Nov 25, 2009)

GASoline71 said:


> get over it new guy... what are you, 12? Stop takin' everything so dang serious. You wanna play... then go play... I was not rude to you at all...
> 
> ...and for the record... yes... I am better than you... so nanners, I can be 12 too. LMAO
> 
> Gary


better at drinking im sure. tell ya what man just leave me alone .


----------



## SawTroll (Nov 25, 2009)

Fish said:


> Are you saying that he is referring to you?
> 
> .....



Of course he isn't!


----------



## TRI955 (Nov 25, 2009)

lone wolf said:


> got that right you have a need to be rude? or you think cause i been here a month your better than me whats your prob and stop with the lmao ####.



Somebody has a bad case of the Boo Hoos.... LMAO!!! 



Not too sure what I missed, but, I got your back Niko....


Mike


----------



## GASoline71 (Nov 25, 2009)

lone wolf said:


> better at drinking im sure. tell ya what man just leave me alone .



Prolly... but I'm completely sober now... This ain't my first rodeo mang... so... do me a favor and put me on your ignore list... if I'm so rude... opcorn:

Gary


----------



## Cedarkerf (Nov 25, 2009)

GASoline71 said:


> Also... for record... me just big knuckledragger that no care how saw work on paper. Niko take lots of BS from knuckledragger. Niko still smile lots... take with grain of salt. Glad Niko here... make knuckledragger smile too.
> 
> Niko = friend.
> 
> Gary


Now that right there was funny:hmm3grin2orange:

Was hoping for more bashing on me about burning the sucky huskies


----------



## matt9923 (Nov 25, 2009)

Cedarkerf said:


> Now that right there was funny:hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> Was hoping for more bashing on me about burning the sucky huskies



Hard to argue with facts


----------



## TRI955 (Nov 25, 2009)

GASoline71 said:


> Also... for record... me just big knuckledragger that no care how saw work on paper. Niko take lots of BS from knuckledragger. Niko still smile lots... take with grain of salt. Glad Niko here... make knuckledragger smile too.
> 
> Niko = friend.
> 
> Gary



WOW!!! That's awesome!!!! LMFAO!!!


----------



## grandpatractor (Nov 25, 2009)

If you are from Wisconsin, can you join the Ohio Chainsaw Mafia?:monkey::monkey:


----------



## stipes (Nov 25, 2009)

*Wow...*



Cedarkerf said:


> Where I live averages around 80" a year prolly had a foot past week



I was in Coos Bay this time back in 1998 with my friend....It rained all week,,except this one day,and I went out and thought damn,,,nice to see the sun half way come out,,and walking down the street Up Cape Arago Hwy,,this car hit a puddle and drenched me.....I thought dammit...Cant stay dry here ...............


----------



## slinger (Nov 25, 2009)

grandpatractor said:


> If you are from Wisconsin, can you join the Ohio Chainsaw Mafia?:monkey::monkey:



Only if you date your sister and swear off indoor plumbing


----------



## Fish (Nov 25, 2009)

woodbooga said:


> I never knew you were so controversial. Just always reckoned you to be a nice knowledgable guy who lived amongst the Laplanders and the reindeer. Never figured you to have a dark side that would bring out the worst in folks...
> 
> ...unless you're at the vangard of some Norweigan plot to destabilize American society prior to an armed invasion. Not likely but it would explain a lot.



Those Teutonic types seem a tad slow, I should know, I have watched every
episode of "Hogan's Heroes".....

But they do know their saws........

Maybe it is just the ice fishing in May......


----------



## Cedarkerf (Nov 25, 2009)

The wet part of of Wershington is forks annual rainfall 120 inches


----------



## joatmon (Nov 25, 2009)

GASoline71 said:


> Also... for record... me just big knuckledragger that no care how saw work on paper. Niko take lots of BS from knuckledragger. Niko still smile lots... take with grain of salt. Glad Niko here... make knuckledragger smile too.
> 
> Niko = friend.
> 
> Gary



Gary,

You do know that this thread is sponsored by *Geico*?

ole joat


----------



## GASoline71 (Nov 25, 2009)

Cedarkerf said:


> The wet part of of Wershington is forks annual rainfall 120 inches



Funny part is... one of the driest spots... Sequim... is just Northeast of that on the Pen! 

Gary


----------



## GASoline71 (Nov 25, 2009)

joatmon said:


> Gary,
> 
> You do know that this thread is sponsored by *Geico*?
> 
> ole joat



Geico... I thought it was Amsoil?

Gary

*Oh wait... EDIT: I just got that! HAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!! *


----------



## THALL10326 (Nov 25, 2009)

Fish said:


> Are you saying that he is referring to you?
> 
> I don't know, you all don't expect me to read all of this crap, do you?



Not at all Fish, I'm asking him if in his view if I am one along with others. He made a pretty large swipe and general view. The reason I ask for the names is simple. If he will name those he feels do the snide remark thing to merely hurt Sawtroll maybe they can come in and say why they do. 

Yes Fish in the courtroom of Judge Roy Bean before we hang em we givem a chance to speak,LOLOLOLOL


----------



## Arrowhead (Nov 25, 2009)

Like I mentioned in post #125.... The _Queens_ have arrived.... Gota love it!


----------



## joatmon (Nov 25, 2009)

*Pnw*

So why is PNW catching so much negative crap lately? So it likes rain, majors in big trees, and has his funky bands. Whether you agree with this area or not, it certainly hasn't done anything to deserve the snide remarks it seems to be catching all the time. Who cares if it rains all the time? The trees it provides are a real asset to the timber industry and IMHO are an asset to the US. Besides, what's an old region that lost must of the old growth forest supposed to do with its time? Cut the PNW a break. PNW, you're all welcome to throw your crap in any of my threads!


----------



## matt9923 (Nov 25, 2009)

joatmon said:


> Gary,
> 
> You do know that this thread is sponsored by *Geico*?
> 
> ole joat



do they have canoe insurance, i got in a little mishap on the way over. Lost my damn fiddle in the rapids to... don't think I'm giving up either.


----------



## joatmon (Nov 25, 2009)

matt9923 said:


> do they have canoe insurance, i got in a little mishap on the way over. Lost my damn fiddle in the rapids to... don't think I'm giving up either.



Matty,

Step into THE SHED and I'll work up a quote for you.

ole joat


----------



## computeruser (Nov 25, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> So why is Sawtroll catching so much negative crap lately? So he like his saw specs, majors on power to weight ratios, and has his favorite saws. Whether you agree with his opinion or not, he certainly hasn't done anything to deserve the snide remarks he seems to be catching all the time. Who cares if he hasn't run his saws a lot? The specs he provides are accurate to their source and IMHO are an asset to AS. Besides, what's an old fart that lost the love of his life recently supposed to do with his time? Cut the guy a break. Troll, you're welcome to throw your specs in any of my threads!



+1. 'Troll has the corner on specs and info, which can really come in handy with the older saws. Plus the guy likes to cut wood. What more do you need?

I haven't been around here much lately, so I'm not sure who has been making the remarks, but I don't see how it would profit a man to spit out negative comments about 'Troll.


----------



## matt9923 (Nov 25, 2009)

joatmon said:


> Matty,
> 
> Step into THE SHED and I'll work up a quote for you.
> 
> ole joat



Joat,

Ill tell you what, you replace my canoe, fiddle, give me my blower as well as a plane ticket home and ill let you off whit a warning. 

I don't want one O' dem hillbilly banjo's either!


----------



## CGC4200 (Nov 25, 2009)

*Best wishes to Sawtroll*

Hope you are doing OK in Norway.


----------



## Trigger-Time (Nov 25, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> You're a pathetic individual to even suggest that!




Brad, I may be "a pathetic individual".......but I have never done any name calling.

TT


----------



## Trigger-Time (Nov 25, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> Mods, please lock this thread. This is absolutely rediculous!




I just had to quote this one more time, it is so dang funny to me.

:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


TT


----------



## Fish (Nov 25, 2009)

THALL10326 said:


> Yes Fish in the courtroom of Judge Roy Bean before we hang em we givem a chance to speak,LOLOLOLOL



Well good, I can slip into my coma better tonight!!!!


Errrr, sleep....


So then, who has been pickin' on ole' SawTroll???????

Do we need to "cleanse" them from our midst?????

I cannot really say much, as I will nip at every hand within reach, given the correct chemistry.......

Any rate, THall and SawTroll are two real big ass ets here on this forum,
Lakeside told me so.....

He also told me, that I could only respond to Klotz and Amsoil threads......

With any real credence and respect from this rabble here.....

Otherwise, my chainsaw advice would be considered as internet "dung"


Sorry, I have been watching the history channel lately.......


Do you all realize that the map of Washington DC is a goat/devil head?

Our founding fathers were masonic antichrists???

Ben Franklin used to party????

Whoops, I am "digressing"....


ooooooo


----------



## Cedarkerf (Nov 25, 2009)

Gary I believe our work here is done weve offended and up set people by being smart azzez so its off to another less sensitive thread the PNW thread where men are men


----------



## trimmmed (Nov 25, 2009)

lone wolf said:


> why dont you all stop with the smart remarks and i cant believe you let gary get away with husky sucks?





GASoline71 said:


> LMAO....
> 
> Gary





lone wolf said:


> ...and stop with the lmao ####.





GASoline71 said:


> LMAO
> 
> Gary



lmao!


----------



## lone wolf (Nov 25, 2009)

trimmmed said:


> lmao!



yes you are


----------



## THALL10326 (Nov 25, 2009)

Fish said:


> Well good, I can slip into my coma better tonight!!!!
> 
> 
> Errrr, sleep....
> ...



LOLOL, Fish its like this. No need clean house, just let those accused be named and let them state why they made such comments. 

Its kinda like this Fish. Over in my courthouse the other day I sentenced three men to death. Their wives got to crying and hollering but your honor there is 15 inches among them. I said well ok, if its so I'll let em go. If not I'm gonna have you gals swinging from a rope.

The one man whipped out 7, the other man whipped out 7 , the last man wihpped out 1. I returned the men their wives. One told the other two yaw better be dayumm glad I had 7. The second man said well yaw better glad I had 7. The third guy said ha, yaw both better be dayumm glad I had a woodie,
<a href="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=11" target="_blank"><img src="http://cdn.content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/00020367.gif" border="0" title="Click to get more." ></a>


----------



## grandpatractor (Nov 25, 2009)

THALL10326 said:


> LOLOL, Fish its like this. No need clean house, just let those accused be named and let them state why they made such comments.
> 
> Its kinda like this Fish. Over in my courthouse the other day I sentenced three men to death. Their wives got to crying and hollering but your honor there is 15 inches among them. I said well ok, if its so I'll let em go. If not I'm gonna have you gals swinging from a rope.
> 
> ...



You didn't just name one of the accused did you?:jawdrop:


----------



## matt9923 (Nov 25, 2009)

THALL10326 said:


> LOLOL, Fish its like this. No need clean house, just let those accused be named and let them state why they made such comments.
> 
> Its kinda like this Fish. Over in my courthouse the other day I sentenced three men to death. Their wives got to crying and hollering but your honor there is 15 inches among them. I said well ok, if its so I'll let em go. If not I'm gonna have you gals swinging from a rope.
> 
> ...



Now that right there is funny!


----------



## THALL10326 (Nov 25, 2009)

grandpatractor said:


> You didn't just name one of the accused did you?:jawdrop:



Depends, if he doesn't name the names he's not one of the two 7's,LOLOLOL


----------



## THALL10326 (Nov 25, 2009)

39 members now, hmmmmmmmmm what they waiting on, hmmmmmmmm


----------



## joatmon (Nov 25, 2009)

matt9923 said:


> Joat,
> 
> Ill tell you what, you replace my canoe, fiddle, give me my blower as well as a plane ticket home and ill let you off whit a warning.
> 
> I don't want one O' dem hillbilly banjo's either!



Mattie,

I can't do anything about the blower until you name him.

ole joat


----------



## drill.daddy (Nov 25, 2009)

thall to be honest I been on a bycycle at the gym for over an hour . road 15 miles laughin and reading .. best cardio set I've done in a year .. but names would be nice ..


----------



## matt9923 (Nov 25, 2009)

joatmon said:


> Mattie,
> 
> I can't do anything about the blower until you name him.
> 
> ole joat



how about "BJ" 

Tommy, as much as you may want to it doesn't mean Blow Joat.


----------



## husqvarmit (Nov 25, 2009)

*where is sawtroll*

grudy needs some horsepower and rpm advise between husky 353 and 346!


Varmit


----------



## Trigger-Time (Nov 25, 2009)

THALL10326 said:


> 39 members now, hmmmmmmmmm what they waiting on, hmmmmmmmm










:biggrinbounce2::biggrinbounce2::biggrinbounce2::biggrinbounce2:


----------



## Honkie (Nov 25, 2009)

I am not reading 17 pages of this.......all I want to know is...who pissed off who, who threw the first punch, and who won?


----------



## Just Mow (Nov 25, 2009)

still going huh


----------



## BlacknTan (Nov 25, 2009)

I'm sorry to read this..

SawTroll was one of the first to welcome me as a newbie and offer support. I don't care how much he runs his saws, how many specs he quotes, whether right handed or lefthanded, has a beard or cleanshaven.
He knows his stuff, is always glad to help, is friendly and accepting. It might not be saying much, but he knows a helluva lot more than I do, and he's an icon around here, and as such is deserving of respect...

In my book he's a great guy... He pulls his pant's on one leg at a time... just like we all do...

The negative part of these bulletin boards is folks that try to make themselves appear bigger by attempting to make someone else look smaller... I don't like it! And that's how I get in trouble on some of these boards..

SawTroll is a good man... And _that's_ all that counts!


----------



## woodshed (Nov 25, 2009)

This thread is awesome, except that Sawtroll part, don't care much for the guy..................

Scott


----------



## Just Mow (Nov 25, 2009)

Husky sucks, SawTroll told me so


----------



## Fish (Nov 25, 2009)

matt9923 said:


> how about "BJ"
> 
> Tommy, as much as you may want to it doesn't mean Blow Joat.



I took a girl to a dance once, here nickname was "bj".

She was very popular, as I remember.....


----------



## Modifiedmark (Nov 25, 2009)

Jacob J. said:


> SawTroll is one my favorite people ever...



I couldn't have said it better and that's all I got to say about that in this thread.


----------



## Just Mow (Nov 25, 2009)

Fish said:


> I took a girl to a dance once, here nickname was "bj".
> 
> She was very popular, as I remember.....



I remember her, I was at that dance


----------



## matt9923 (Nov 25, 2009)

Fish said:


> I took a girl to a dance once, here nickname was "bj".
> 
> She was very popular, as I remember.....



until things stared burning and itching.


----------



## ropensaddle (Nov 25, 2009)

Ahuh ahuh ahuh hey beavis pull up the 441 the bass are over there. Yeah yeah ahuh ahuh ahuh<a href="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=11" target="_blank"><img src="http://content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/00020473.gif" border="0" title="Click to get more." ></a>


----------



## Freehand (Nov 25, 2009)

lone wolf said:


> got that right you have a need to be rude? or you think cause i been here a month your better than me whats your prob and stop with the lmao ####.


BOO-HOO.......LMFAO


GASoline71 said:


> Also... for record... me just big knuckledragger that no care how saw work on paper. Niko take lots of BS from knuckledragger. Niko still smile lots... take with grain of salt. Glad Niko here... make knuckledragger smile too.
> 
> Niko = friend.
> 
> Gary



:sword::welcome:opcorn:


----------



## THALL10326 (Nov 25, 2009)

Trigger-Time said:


> :biggrinbounce2::biggrinbounce2::biggrinbounce2::biggrinbounce2:



<a href="http://plugin.smileycentral.com/http%253A%252F%252Fwww.smileycentral.com%252F%253Fpartner%253DZSzeb008%255FZNxmk762YYUS%2526i%253D16%252F16%255F2%255F24%2526feat%253Dprof/page.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/16/16_2_24.gif" alt="SmileyCentral.com" border="0"><img border="0" src="http://plugin.smileycentral.com/http%253A%252F%252Fimgfarm%252Ecom%252Fimages%252Fnocache%252Ftr%252Ffw%252Fsmiley%252Fsocial%252Egif%253Fi%253D16%252F16_2_24%2526uiv%253D3.0/image.gif"></a>


----------



## Trigger-Time (Nov 25, 2009)

BlacknTan said:


> I'm sorry to read this..
> 
> SawTroll was one of the first to welcome me as a newbie and offer support. I don't care how much he runs his saws, how many specs he quotes, whether right handed or lefthanded, has a beard or cleanshaven.
> He knows his stuff, is always glad to help, is friendly and accepting. It might not be saying much, but he knows a helluva lot more than I do, and he's an icon around here, and as such is deserving of respect...
> ...




Not trying to be a smarta$$, but have you read this thread.

I don't think anyone has said a bad thing about ST* in this thread*,that was not joking. ST knows if someone is joking or not. He has got under my skin a time or two, and I under his I would think (I hope so ). But big boys take it and move on, or if you can't stand the heat get out of the kitchen.
Which seems what the OP did.

This has been big fun........I hope everyone has a very nice Thanksgiving tomorrow.....even the non-Stihl people!

TT


----------



## ropensaddle (Nov 25, 2009)

Saw troll kicks it is just sometimes specs point out flaws and that gets the hair raising on the brainwashed sawperator lol<a href="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=11" target="_blank"><img src="http://content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/000203FC.gif" border="0" title="Click to get more." ></a>


----------



## SawTroll (Nov 25, 2009)

Just Mow said:


> Husky sucks, SawTroll told me so



You got that a bit wrong - maybe your memory is slipping......


----------



## THALL10326 (Nov 25, 2009)

ropensaddle said:


> Ahuh ahuh ahuh hey beavis pull up the 441 the bass are over there. Yeah yeah ahuh ahuh ahuh<a href="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=11" target="_blank"><img src="http://content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/00020473.gif" border="0" title="Click to get more." ></a>


<a href="http://plugin.smileycentral.com/http%253A%252F%252Fwww.smileycentral.com%252F%253Fpartner%253DZSzeb008%255FZNxmk762YYUS%2526i%253D15%252F15%255F4%255F132%2526feat%253Dprof/page.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/15/15_4_132.gif" alt="SmileyCentral.com" border="0"><img border="0" src="http://plugin.smileycentral.com/http%253A%252F%252Fimgfarm%252Ecom%252Fimages%252Fnocache%252Ftr%252Ffw%252Fsmiley%252Fsocial%252Egif%253Fi%253D15%252F15_4_132%2526uiv%253D3.0/image.gif"></a>

Make my day punk!!


----------



## Tzed250 (Nov 25, 2009)

.


Hi Niko !!!!


.


----------



## logging22 (Nov 25, 2009)

Looks like brass knuckles at 10 paces.


----------



## ropensaddle (Nov 25, 2009)

Cedarkerf said:


> Huskies make good fire starters the plastic burns great.



Stihl make great trotline weights tied to a cedar lmfao


----------



## ropensaddle (Nov 25, 2009)

THALL10326 said:


> <a href="http://plugin.smileycentral.com/http%253A%252F%252Fwww.smileycentral.com%252F%253Fpartner%253DZSzeb008%255FZNxmk762YYUS%2526i%253D15%252F15%255F4%255F132%2526feat%253Dprof/page.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/15/15_4_132.gif" alt="SmileyCentral.com" border="0"><img border="0" src="http://plugin.smileycentral.com/http%253A%252F%252Fimgfarm%252Ecom%252Fimages%252Fnocache%252Ftr%252Ffw%252Fsmiley%252Fsocial%252Egif%253Fi%253D15%252F15_4_132%2526uiv%253D3.0/image.gif"></a>
> 
> Make my day punk!!



I will buy you a cremesickle <a href="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=11" target="_blank"><img src="http://content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/000202B3.gif" border="0" title="Click to get more." ></a>


----------



## logging22 (Nov 25, 2009)

ropensaddle said:


> Stihl make great trotline weights tied to a cedar lmfao



Funny as hell.


----------



## mowoodchopper (Nov 25, 2009)

I agree the Troll is a heck of an asset! I agree with him alot of the time, and I get sick of hearing about those D#### 346xp s. But all in all that's what makes it fun sometimes I get pissed sometimes I rep him!!!


----------



## ropensaddle (Nov 25, 2009)

logging22 said:


> Funny as hell.



Yeah that would go for his post as well lol


----------



## stihl sawing (Nov 25, 2009)

How many husky does it take to cut a sapling down

.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.

.
.
.
.
.
.
Answer: The whole line up. Surely out of that many one of them will start. <a href="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=11" target="_blank"><img src="http://cdn.content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/00020472.gif" border="0" title="Click to get more." ></a>


----------



## logging22 (Nov 25, 2009)

Anything over 6 inches requires a 395 and a 48" bar.


----------



## THALL10326 (Nov 25, 2009)

ropensaddle said:


> I will buy you a cremesickle <a href="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=11" target="_blank"><img src="http://content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/000202B3.gif" border="0" title="Click to get more." ></a>



I got your creme baby, c'mere,
<a href="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=11" target="_blank"><img src="http://cdn.content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/000203F4.gif" border="0" title="Click to get more." ></a>


----------



## ropensaddle (Nov 25, 2009)

stihl sawing said:


> How many husky does it take to cut a sapling down
> 
> .
> .
> ...



That was sooooooooooo fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuny <a href="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=11" target="_blank"><img src="http://content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/00020471.gif" border="0" title="Click to get more." ></a>



Not how many stihls in the old commercials did it take to have one that actually went over the cliff and through the woods and still run. The answer I just bet would amaze everyone.


----------



## logging22 (Nov 25, 2009)

WoodChucker81 said:


> NO ONE saw this?!



I did. Rep please. For being vewy vewy quiet.


----------



## stihl sawing (Nov 25, 2009)

WoodChucker81 said:


> NO ONE saw this?!


I did, Wanna see some pics?


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Nov 25, 2009)

WoodChucker81 said:


> NO ONE saw this?!



I did and reped you for it.


----------



## ropensaddle (Nov 25, 2009)

What was stihl thinking to name their saws ##### names Ms:441 it even looks like a chick with a big booty<a href="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=11" target="_blank"><img src="http://content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/00020468.gif" border="0" title="Click to get more." ></a>


----------



## joatmon (Nov 25, 2009)

ropensaddle said:


> I will buy you a cremesickle <a href="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=11" target="_blank"><img src="http://content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/000202B3.gif" border="0" title="Click to get more." ></a>





THALL10326 said:


> I got your creme baby, c'mere,
> <a href="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=11" target="_blank"><img src="http://cdn.content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/000203F4.gif" border="0" title="Click to get more." ></a>



You two need to get a canoe!


----------



## logging22 (Nov 25, 2009)

supercabs78 said:


> I did and reped you for it.



Suck up. LoL


----------



## THALL10326 (Nov 25, 2009)

ropensaddle said:


> That was sooooooooooo fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuny <a href="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=11" target="_blank"><img src="http://content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/00020471.gif" border="0" title="Click to get more." ></a>
> 
> 
> 
> Not how many stihls in the old commercials did it take to have one that actually went over the cliff and through the woods and still run. The answer I just bet would amaze everyone.



Hmmmmmmm got my eye on you buddy, 
<a href="http://plugin.smileycentral.com/http%253A%252F%252Fwww.smileycentral.com%252F%253Fpartner%253DZSzeb008%255FZNxmk762YYUS%2526i%253D15%252F15%255F4%255F130%2526feat%253Dprof/page.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/15/15_4_130.gif" alt="SmileyCentral.com" border="0"><img border="0" src="http://plugin.smileycentral.com/http%253A%252F%252Fimgfarm%252Ecom%252Fimages%252Fnocache%252Ftr%252Ffw%252Fsmiley%252Fsocial%252Egif%253Fi%253D15%252F15_4_130%2526uiv%253D3.0/image.gif"></a>


----------



## stihl sawing (Nov 25, 2009)

ropensaddle said:


> What was stihl thinking to name their saws ##### names Ms:441 it even looks like a chick with a big booty<a href="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=11" target="_blank"><img src="http://content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/00020468.gif" border="0" title="Click to get more." ></a>


lol, Have to agree with that one.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Nov 25, 2009)

logging22 said:


> Suck up. LoL



His post put a thought in my head:jawdrop: had to rep him.


----------



## logging22 (Nov 25, 2009)

supercabs78 said:


> His post put a thought in my head:jawdrop: had to rep him.



:jawdrop: K


----------



## Trigger-Time (Nov 25, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> Mods, please lock this thread. This is absolutely rediculous!






Back on page 11..............After a couple of cold ones, it's even funnier than it was before!! :hmm3grin2orange:

But to quote Brad I'm a "pathetic individual" 

TT


----------



## logging22 (Nov 25, 2009)

Trigger-Time said:


> Back on page 11..............After a couple of cold ones, it's even funnier than it was before!! :hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> But to quote Brad I'm a "pathetic individual"
> 
> TT



oke:


----------



## ROOTSXROCKS (Nov 25, 2009)

I Like Saw-troll He has made me feel welcome and at home here, He give some consistency and reliability as well as his bountiful resources.

There has been multiple occasions I found his Post helpful informative or funny.
and could not rep him, not cause he gave me a rep but because his stuff was cool and made me value and look forward to coming here.


----------



## drill.daddy (Nov 25, 2009)

Join the club , the pathetic individuals tend to enjoy life a lil more tho . You know thick skin and a sense of humor , Plus pathetic individuals tend to tip the pot after it being stirred and having enough :censored: to stick around .


----------



## joatmon (Nov 25, 2009)

Trigger-Time said:


> Back on page 11..............After a couple of cold ones, it's even funnier than it was before!! :hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> But to quote Brad I'm a "pathetic individual"
> 
> TT



TT,

Perhaps he ment "athletic individual" and it came out wrong. Or, maybe "authentic individual". The thought that he ment "parenthetic individual" also crossed my mind.

ole joat


----------



## drill.daddy (Nov 25, 2009)

Just a lil curious tho wasnt it a lil snide remark or an attack on ones person to refer to said person as a pathetic individual . would much rather be pathetic than a hypocrit


----------



## THALL10326 (Nov 25, 2009)

ropensaddle said:


> What was stihl thinking to name their saws ##### names Ms:441 it even looks like a chick with a big booty<a href="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=11" target="_blank"><img src="http://content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/00020468.gif" border="0" title="Click to get more." ></a>



Ok you dirty rat,
<a href="http://plugin.smileycentral.com/http%253A%252F%252Fwww.smileycentral.com%252F%253Fpartner%253DZSzeb008%255FZNxmk762YYUS%2526i%253D36%252F36%255F6%255F12%2526feat%253Dprof/page.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/36/36_6_12.gif" alt="SmileyCentral.com" border="0"><img border="0" src="http://plugin.smileycentral.com/http%253A%252F%252Fimgfarm%252Ecom%252Fimages%252Fnocache%252Ftr%252Ffw%252Fsmiley%252Fsocial%252Egif%253Fi%253D36%252F36_6_12%2526uiv%253D3.0/image.gif"></a>


----------



## Tzed250 (Nov 25, 2009)

Trigger-Time said:


> Back on page 11..............After a couple of cold ones, it's even funnier than it was before!! :hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> But to quote Brad I'm a "pathetic individual"
> 
> TT



Lemme see, I was called an ass, pathetic, yellow bellied, etc. 


Oh well...


.


----------



## Fastcast (Nov 25, 2009)

joatmon said:


> So why is PNW catching so much negative crap lately? So it likes rain, majors in big trees, and has his funky bands. Whether you agree with this area or not, it certainly hasn't done anything to deserve the snide remarks it seems to be catching all the time. Who cares if it rains all the time? The trees it provides are a real asset to the timber industry and IMHO are an asset to the US. Besides, what's an old region that lost must of the old growth forest supposed to do with its time? Cut the PNW a break. PNW, you're all welcome to throw your crap in any of my threads!



*LMFAO* (for lone wolf) Joat, you ole goat, it's post like this that make ya hard not to like.....Even though you're still a pain in my arse! .......

Next thread Joat we'll be back to :sword: so don't get too excited.


----------



## Trigger-Time (Nov 25, 2009)

joatmon said:


> TT,
> 
> Perhaps he ment "athletic individual" and it came out wrong. Or, maybe "authentic individual". The thought that he ment "parenthetic individual" also crossed my mind.
> 
> ole joat




Dang joat, you made me get out my dictionary 



TT


----------



## Fastcast (Nov 25, 2009)

Tzed250 said:


> Lemme see, I was called an ass, pathetic, yellow bellied, etc.
> 
> 
> Oh well...
> ...



See and I only called ya a fish, that took the bait. :angel:


----------



## BlacknTan (Nov 25, 2009)

Trigger-Time said:


> Not trying to be a smarta$$, but have you read this thread.
> 
> I don't think anyone has said a bad thing about ST* in this thread*,that was not joking. ST knows if someone is joking or not. He has got under my skin a time or two, and I under his I would think (I hope so ). But big boys take it and move on, or if you can't stand the heat get out of the kitchen.
> Which seems what the OP did.
> ...



Sorry...

Read the first page, thought it was for real, and the hairs on the back of my neck stood up. I hadn't seen ST around much recently, so I put 2+2 together, and obviously came up with 5...

I always manage to find a way to put my foot in my mouth on these boards by going off half cocked...

Happy Thanksgiving to all!


----------



## joatmon (Nov 25, 2009)

Tzed250 said:


> Lemme see, I was called an ass, pathetic, yellow bellied, etc.
> 
> 
> Oh well...
> ...



John,

Perhaps we are mis-interpreting the message of this poster. Maybe "ass" was meant to be "axe" or "ox", or even the donkey that Mary glorified on that trip to Bethlehem.

The "pathetic" I addressed in a post to DoubleTee. You may wish to consult that post.

I'm thinking the "yellow bellied" was referring to the yellow bellied woodpecker, a most beautiful bird.

ole joat


----------



## lone wolf (Nov 25, 2009)

Fastcast said:


> *LMFAO* (for lone wolf) Joat, you ole goat, it's post like this that make ya hard not to like.....Even though you're still a pain in my arse! .......
> 
> Next thread Joat we'll be back to :sword: so don't get too excited.



hey fastcast whats your problem im here to learn and help people not be a wise ass nobody really likes a wise ass . canary ass


----------



## logging22 (Nov 25, 2009)

lone wolf said:


> hey fastcast whats your problem im here to learn and help people not be a wise ass nobody really likes a wise ass . canary ass



Did you mean "wide ass"?


----------



## logging22 (Nov 25, 2009)

Those i like. LOL


----------



## joatmon (Nov 25, 2009)

Fastcast said:


> *LMFAO* (for lone wolf) Joat, you ole goat, it's post like this that make ya hard not to like.....Even though you're still a pain in my arse! .......
> 
> Next thread Joat we'll be back to :sword: so don't get too excited.



FC,

I'm too old to fight. *Now, if you ever talk about a saw because you watched it, but didn't run it, I'll forget my age and hunt you down.* Or, maybe I'll sit in my rocking chair, take a nap, and dream about hunting you down.

ole joat


----------



## Fastcast (Nov 25, 2009)

Trigger-Time said:


> Dang joat, you made me get out my dictionary
> 
> 
> 
> TT



That's cuz Windows PCs suck ....If you had a Mac, all you'd have to do is hit the command, shift & D keys and a little mini dictionary pops up on your screan.


----------



## ROOTSXROCKS (Nov 25, 2009)

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/dLFAyw-5Rp8&hl=en_US&fs=1&rel=0"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/dLFAyw-5Rp8&hl=en_US&fs=1&rel=0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## Fastcast (Nov 25, 2009)

lone wolf said:


> hey fastcast whats your problem im here to learn and help people not be a wise ass nobody really likes a wise ass . canary ass



Oooooh......I'd say you're getting an education today about AS.....Enjoy! 

and don't forget to *BREATH*


----------



## grandpatractor (Nov 25, 2009)

logging22 said:


> Did you mean "wide ass"?



Are you picking on the Stihl saws now?


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Nov 25, 2009)

supercabs78 said:


> I did and reped you for it.



Awesome! Thanks!

Rep'd.


----------



## logging22 (Nov 25, 2009)

grandpatractor said:


> Are you picking on the Stihl saws now?



No way!!! Just putting my .02 in. Trying to help.


----------



## joatmon (Nov 25, 2009)

*Swervin' back on topic!*

I like Niko because he's helpful!


----------



## Banacanin (Nov 25, 2009)

T-Boned said:


> You are goin to run out of forums Brad.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What kind of an imbecile are you? please don't be offended I just can't put my finger on it. Five posts in a year and then you come out with this- either way it seems you talk too much


----------



## Trigger-Time (Nov 25, 2009)

BlacknTan said:


> Sorry...
> 
> Read the first page, thought it was for real, and the hairs on the back of my neck stood up. I hadn't seen ST around much recently, so I put 2+2 together, and obviously came up with 5...
> 
> ...




Many others done the same thing and spoke up for ST, but hadn't read to see
that no one was bashing ST on this thread........but most of us here have gone off half cocked a time or two. 



BlacknTan, below isn't aimed at you.

IMO one of the problems is we can't read, or we read the wrong emotion into
what someone else has written. I may say and mean one thing but with out
hearing the way I say it, or seeing the look on my face when I say it. Some can take it the wrong way..........and then some are just down right children
and will take it the wrong way no matter what.

TT


----------



## Fastcast (Nov 25, 2009)

joatmon said:


> I like Niko because he's helpful!




I like Niko for that too but also cuz he makes me feel hopeful. :biggrinbounce2::biggrinbounce2:


----------



## logging22 (Nov 25, 2009)

How about "He could go all the way!!!"


----------



## Freehand (Nov 25, 2009)




----------



## logging22 (Nov 25, 2009)

freehandslabber said:


>



My mastiff would have swallowed it whole and not spit out the bones.


----------



## Scooterbum (Nov 25, 2009)

Troll your okay in my book..........

What a train wreck !!!!!!!














And I read all this drivle


----------



## ropensaddle (Nov 25, 2009)

to the point saw troll <a href="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=11" target="_blank"><img src="http://content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/000202B2.gif" border="0" title="Click to get more." ></a>








Thall<a href="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=11" target="_blank"><img src="http://content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/000203D8.gif" border="0" title="Click to get more." ></a>I am watchin you too lol









Now you stihl <a href="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=11" target="_blank"><img src="http://content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/00020184.gif" border="0" title="Click to get more." ></a>are<a href="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=11" target="_blank"><img src="http://content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/00020293.gif" border="0" title="Click to get more." ></a>


----------



## Trigger-Time (Nov 25, 2009)

ropensaddle said:


> to the point saw troll <a href="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=11" target="_blank"><img src="http://content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/000202B2.gif" border="0" title="Click to get more." ></a>
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hey talon1189, how you doing.........oh, sorry rope I thought that...........





TT


----------



## Scooterbum (Nov 25, 2009)

Oh Yeah almost forgot* LMAO*


----------



## stihl sawing (Nov 25, 2009)

Think we run sawtroll off.


----------



## Fastcast (Nov 25, 2009)

Scooterbum said:


> Oh Yeah almost forgot* LMAO*



_"back off, wise canary ass"_ :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## ropensaddle (Nov 25, 2009)

stihl sawing said:


> You talkin about the saw.....Right.lol



Lmfao hell I dono


----------



## robfromaz1977 (Nov 25, 2009)

ropensaddle said:


> What was stihl thinking to name their saws ##### names Ms:441 it even looks like a chick with a big booty<a href="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=11" target="_blank"><img src="http://content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/00020468.gif" border="0" title="Click to get more." ></a>



Now that is funny right there!


----------



## stihl sawing (Nov 25, 2009)

robfromaz1977 said:


> Now that is funny right there!


Just hope they never produce one that has a mooseknuckle. <a href="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=11" target="_blank"><img src="http://cdn.content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/0002041D.gif" border="0" title="Click to get more." ></a>


----------



## Trigger-Time (Nov 25, 2009)

Dang, about a avg of 1 post of BS per 2.2 min for over 12hrs. :greenchainsaw:




TT


----------



## logging22 (Nov 25, 2009)

stihl sawing said:


> Just hope they never produce one that has a mooseknuckle. <a href="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=11" target="_blank"><img src="http://cdn.content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/0002041D.gif" border="0" title="Click to get more." ></a>



Gotta be one with the knuckle.


----------



## Fastcast (Nov 25, 2009)

stihl sawing said:


> Just hope they never produce one that has a mooseknuckle. <a href="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=11" target="_blank"><img src="http://cdn.content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/0002041D.gif" border="0" title="Click to get more." ></a>



 MS290


----------



## Scooterbum (Nov 25, 2009)

Fastcast said:


> _"back off, wise canary ass"_ :hmm3grin2orange:



You meant "wide" right?

I really......really......Really like "WIDE" 
















*LMAO*


----------



## stihl sawing (Nov 25, 2009)

Fastcast said:


> MS290


LOL, That saw ain't big enough for the mooseknuckle, Heck i don't think gary's termite was big enough either.lol


----------



## ropensaddle (Nov 25, 2009)

Scooterbum said:


> You meant "wide" right?
> 
> I really......really......Really like "WIDE"
> 
> ...



lol you mean wide glide right?<a href="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=11" target="_blank"><img src="http://content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/000203FD.gif" border="0" title="Click to get more." ></a>


----------



## Fastcast (Nov 25, 2009)

Trigger-Time said:


> Dang, about a avg of 1 post of BS per 2.2 min for over 12hrs. :greenchainsaw:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Maybe a petition to rename the sight BS instead of AS. 

Is BS for Brad Snelling? :monkey:


----------



## Scooterbum (Nov 25, 2009)

ropensaddle said:


> lol you mean wide glide right?<a href="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=11" target="_blank"><img src="http://content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/000203FD.gif" border="0" title="Click to get more." ></a>



You can glide on em' ?? Cool........


----------



## Fastcast (Nov 25, 2009)

Scooterbum said:


> You meant "wide" right?
> 
> I really......really......Really like "WIDE"
> 
> ...




Damn wide ass. :bang:


----------



## logging22 (Nov 25, 2009)

Bowtie said:


> Oh yeah,,, :agree2:



How did you guys get a pic of my wife on here??


----------



## stihl sawing (Nov 25, 2009)

logging22 said:


> How did you guys get a pic of my wife on here??


you lucky rascal.


----------



## logging22 (Nov 25, 2009)

Hell yes. Ima lucky dog. You wish u had one dont you?


----------



## stihl sawing (Nov 25, 2009)

logging22 said:


> Hell yes. Ima lucky dog. You wish u had one dont you?


Nah, I'm old enough to be her daddy.lol. She would probably give me a heart attack. Now 30 years ago.....Yeah i'd be jelous.lol


----------



## matt9923 (Nov 25, 2009)

stihl sawing said:


> Nah, I'm old enough to be her daddy.lol. She would probably give me a heart attack. Now 30 years ago.....Yeah i'd be jelous.lol



I think you missed a post SS, :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## logging22 (Nov 25, 2009)

Never that old bro. They have things for that now.


----------



## stihl sawing (Nov 25, 2009)

matt9923 said:


> I think you missed a post SS, :hmm3grin2orange:


He was talkin about miss Canada... Right.


----------



## matt9923 (Nov 25, 2009)

stihl sawing said:


> He was talkin about miss Canada... Right.



Nope he was talking about miss mooseknuckle! AHAH


----------



## matt9923 (Nov 25, 2009)

logging22 said:


> Never that old bro. They have things for that now.



In not to sure Grandpa SS is pretty old.


----------



## stihl sawing (Nov 25, 2009)

matt9923 said:


> Nope he was talking about miss mooseknuckle! AHAH


They would have to nail an eight foot two by four to someones butt to keep them from fallin in that.

Talk about a thread hijack.lol


----------



## stihl sawing (Nov 25, 2009)

matt9923 said:


> In not to sure Grandpa SS is pretty old.


Yup, Older than sawtroll.


----------



## joatmon (Nov 25, 2009)

*Back to topic!*

I'd give a pretty krone to see ole Niko sing Oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooh Canada.


----------



## logging22 (Nov 25, 2009)

:arg:What the???


----------



## stihl sawing (Nov 25, 2009)

joatmon said:


> I'd give a pretty krone to see ole Niko sing Oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooh Canada.


What's a krone.


----------



## tomtrees58 (Nov 25, 2009)

freehandslabber said:


> Sawtroll is alright by me....good people.


:agree2:tom trees


----------



## Scooterbum (Nov 25, 2009)

Why does my browser keep gettin' stuck on page 23?????????


----------



## stihl sawing (Nov 25, 2009)

Scooterbum said:


> Why does my browser keep gettin' stuck on page 23?????????


That's a good thing, It could be 22.


----------



## logging22 (Nov 25, 2009)

Go Canada!!


----------



## ropensaddle (Nov 25, 2009)

stihl sawing said:


> Yup, Older than sawtroll.



Y hell u r older than dirt<a href="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=11" target="_blank"><img src="http://content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/000202BD.gif" border="0" title="Click to get more." ></a> I can make you a nice cane outta some of my hophornbeam friend if ya want and bring it to the gtg!


----------



## Stihl here (Nov 25, 2009)

Trigger-Time said:


> Many others done the same thing and spoke up for ST, but hadn't read to see
> that no one was bashing ST on this thread........but most of us here have gone off half cocked a time or two.
> 
> 
> ...



I have been reading this thread quietly LMAO!!! and this sums it up best!!!


----------



## stihl sawing (Nov 25, 2009)

ropensaddle said:


> Y hell u r older than dirt<a href="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=11" target="_blank"><img src="http://content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/000202BD.gif" border="0" title="Click to get more." ></a> I can make you a nice cane outta some of my hophornbeam friend if ya want and bring it to the gtg!


A walker would be nicer, Or a motorized wheelchair.lol


----------



## THALL10326 (Nov 25, 2009)

stihl sawing said:


> A walker would be nicer, Or a motorized wheelchair.lol



Naaaaaaaaaaa getcha one of these,


<div style="width:220; height:255"><object classid="clsid:d27cdb6e-ae6d-11cf-96b8-444553540000" codebase="http://fpdownload.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab#version=8,0,0,0"id="wp" width="220" height="225" align="top"><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="sameDomain" /><param name="movie" value="http://cdn.content.sweetim.com/sim/sweetim_wink.swf?ContentURL=http://cdn.content.sweetim.com/sim/cp/icons/0001088D.swf&StageW=220&StageH=225&XScale=35&YScale=35&LPURL=http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp&LPVER=3&LPREF=14&StopFRM=20&Mode=2" /><param name="loop" value="false" /><param name="menu" value="false" /><param name="quality" value="high" /><param name="scale" value="exactfit" /><param name="bgcolor" value="#ffffff" /><embed src="http://cdn.content.sweetim.com/sim/sweetim_wink.swf?ContentURL=http://cdn.content.sweetim.com/sim/cp/icons/0001088D.swf&StageW=220&StageH=225&XScale=35&YScale=35&LPURL=http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp&LPVER=3&LPREF=14&StopFRM=20&Mode=2" loop="false" menu="false" quality="high" scale="exactfit" bgcolor="#ffffff" width="220" height="225" swLiveConnect=true id="wp" name="wp1" align="top" allowScriptAccess="sameDomain" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" pluginspage="http://www.macromedia.com/go/getflashplayer" ></embed></object><br/><a href="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?lpver=3&ref=14" target="_blank">Get yours at SweetIM.com</a></div>


----------



## almondgt (Nov 25, 2009)

Just Mow said:


> If you don't agree with someone here....
> Just tell them to go buy an Echo
> That'll shut em up



I told Brad to try a Jonsered earlier today and all Hell broke loose! Watch what you say about the ........ other.........brands.......... 
JONSERED DOESN'T SUCK 

chainsawguy:

Troll is #1


----------



## joatmon (Nov 25, 2009)

stihl sawing said:


> What's a krone.



Double S,

A krone is Norweigan currency. Norway is the home of Niko. Niko is SawTroll. SawTroll is the thread subject.

Try to keep up,

ole joat


----------



## stihl sawing (Nov 25, 2009)

joatmon said:


> Double S,
> 
> A krone is Norweigan currency. Norway is the home of Niko. Niko is SawTroll. SawTroll is the thread subject.
> 
> ...


LOL, It's getting harder to keep up as the years roll away. But let me see if i got this ........A krone is called Niko, Norway is a town in sawtroll and the thread title is norweigen currency.


----------



## Jtheo (Nov 26, 2009)

Mac_Muz said:


> Saw Troll assisted me when I was new here, and many others were telling me to use the search function, which at many sites i attend don't work.
> 
> I sure was happy to have someone knowledgeable to talk with.
> 
> Kinda hard to get to know anyone in search mode if you ask me....



Yep:agree2:


----------



## Jtheo (Nov 26, 2009)

lone wolf said:


> better at drinking im sure. tell ya what man just leave me alone .



Gary is an okay guy. He shoots straight with you and jokes around some, but a lot of us do that.


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (Nov 26, 2009)




----------



## Freehand (Nov 26, 2009)

outdoorlivin247 said:


>



Oh goodness.....that's a keeper! LOL:notrolls2::yourock::notrolls2:


----------



## J.W Younger (Nov 26, 2009)

freehandslabber said:


> Oh goodness.....that's a keeper! LOL:notrolls2::yourock::notrolls2:


looks like space crashed


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (Nov 26, 2009)

Arrowhead said:


> <object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/MlYc8hOQixA&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/MlYc8hOQixA&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>



WTF was that?...LOL


----------



## Arrowhead (Nov 26, 2009)




----------



## Arrowhead (Nov 26, 2009)

outdoorlivin247 said:


> WTF was that?...LOL



Its been a long day! I thought it was perfect for this thread! LoL I still like Miss Canada better.


----------



## Freehand (Nov 26, 2009)

Yea that's ummmm.......naw,I can't....

WTF WAS THAT?


----------



## Arrowhead (Nov 26, 2009)

freehandslabber said:


> WTF WAS THAT?



:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (Nov 26, 2009)

Arrowhead said:


> :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:



Just finishing up my last one...Have to be up at 5 to get the smoker started...You guys all have a great Thanksgiving...Be safe in whatever you do...:yourock:


----------



## dragrcr (Nov 26, 2009)

if you thought being drunk would help you understand the poopsmith thing. let me tell you from first hand exp.


it dosnt help


----------



## Arrowhead (Nov 26, 2009)

Yep! You all have a Happy Thanksgiving also.


----------



## joesawer (Nov 26, 2009)

Wow 26 pages already. Sawtroll and I have had minor disagreements but he has my respect. His knowledge and research should be recorded and catologed somehow. He is a huge asset. He should probably get a percentage on the sponsorship of this site.


----------

